# Estamos viviendo la burbuja mas grande de la historia economica de la humanidad?



## mataresfacil (3 Jun 2020)

Es un hilo de opiniones:
El escenario es el siguiente:
1- Desde hace tiempo se barrunta una crisis economica con menos ventas en todos los sectores, industrial, turistico, alimenticio, sectores primario secundario y terciario. Esto ya desde el 2019.
2- Paises en claro conflicto y posicionandose en el planeta para posible escalada belica. China, Turquia, crisis en Yemen.
3- Aparicion del virus que para el mundo y lleva a un consumo minimo, industria parada, datos macro que jamas nadie habia visto.
4- Petroleo hundiendose a precios de hace 25 años, todo lleno, nadie gasta nadie necesita el oro negro, posible quiebra de grandes empresas.
5- Revueltas sociales, Chalecos en Francia, USA en llamas, lo que lleva acaidas en el consumo, 40 millones de parados record historico.

La bolsa subiendo como si los 7000 millones del planeta estuviesemos comprando iphones todos los dias, en nuestro BMW, corriendo a nuestro cine mas cercano a ver avengers 37 newnew generations new, con la bolsa de doritos y el HappyMeal en la otra mano, mientras compramos billetes destino a Wuhan de escala camino de Akihabara a esperar la cola para comprar la PS5. Tiene el mundo puto sentido?

Veia en un foro de bolsa decir a un tio, a quien cojones le importa? Nos estamos forrando, y lleva razon, o tal vez no.

El mercado se ha distorsionado por la intervencion de los bancos centrales de todo el mundo metiendo no ya billetes, sino tirando las brothers directamente dentro de los valores lo que ha creado el problema de que realmente no sabes cual es el verdadero valor de una empresa o si esta cara o barata, si la FEd sigue comprando lo mismo nos encontramos a Amazon con mas valor que el planeta por 5 y hay quien defenderia que esta barata y que es el momento de entrar. Es tan facil ganar dinero que veo a un novato meter 60000 y ganar 10000, esto es peligrosisimo y es exactamente lo que arruino a millones en el 29, y ya sabemos como termino aquello.

Hoy en dia el SP es el nuevo tulipan y el Nasdaq el tulipan sabor nutella, ganad dinero pero esto tarde o temprano no se sostendra, por que si lo hiciese significaria que las empresas estan tan intervenidas por los estados que se darian problemas que ya vimos en regreso al futuro, con paradojas espaciotemporales donde una empresa de coches mientras mas fabrica y menos vende mas gana y cosas parecidas, por otra parte todo el mundo da por hecho que el chiringuito se vendra abajo en noviembre despues de las elecciones de USA, gran error de novato por que todo el mundo sabe que sera en octubre, pero yo creo que ocurrira todo una calurosa tarde de agosto, incluso de julio, despues de la paella de mariscos y la sangria en Benidor, cuando las gaceles esten tostandose al sol y todos vean el SP a 3800 y el Nasdaq a 200000000, entonces saldra el oso de su jaula y como las gacelas estaran con las manos rojas de pelar gambas y resbalaran en las cascaras del suelo no podran huir a tiempo mientras con hogos de bovino aterrado ven a sus carteras bajar al 4 anillo del infierno de Dante de donde se dice que una vez pases abandones toda esperanza.


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Jun 2020)

AJJAJAAJAJAAJAJA

Me he partido la caja con el ultimo párrafo. Daría un dineral por poder estar en benidorm ahora bebiendo sangría y comiendo paella rancia.

Lo importante es no dejarse llevar por el momento del mercado y ser fiel a la estrategia que cada uno tiene.


----------



## ValPPCC (3 Jun 2020)

Efectivamente llevamos un tiempo con el mercado distorsionado de la economía.
Las noticias malas generan subidas y cuando piensas que por lógica tiene que bajar sube.
Personalmente aunque pienso por lógica que la gran bajada podría darse después de las elecciones también podría darse antes de la elecciones.
Podría ser así ya que este año nos hemos encontrado con que el mercado a actuado en dirección contraria a la lógica y eso es un hecho.
En la historia bursátil SIEMPRE en época preelectoral se han producido subidas fuertes cercanas al 10%, por lo que si nos acogemos a lo que a estado haciendo el mercado durante estos meses podría darse la bajada justo antes de las elecciones por lo comentado anteriormente de efecto contrario.
Trump tiene muchos enemigos, tanto dentro como fuera, y yo me pregunto la siguiente pregunta, y si están permitiendo la subida de los índices para que la liquidez de la fed se vaya gastando para en el último momento(octubre/principios noviembre) meterse con todo a cortos y tirar el mercado hacia abajo con la ayuda de los rebrotes de covid o por rotura en la cadena de distribución por parte de china que haga tirar abajo las bolsas.
Para china y muchas personalidades sería una forma de tumbar a trump e impedir su victoria.
Quizás trump a mostrado todas sus cartas antes de tiempo, quizás tendría que haber permitido la corrección del mercado estos meses para en la traca final entrar con toda la artilleria de la fed y llegar a maximos a las elecciones.


----------



## ignominias (3 Jun 2020)

A mí me parece que difícilmente veremos un acontecimiento más gordo de lo que ha ocurrido, y difícilmente caerá la bolsa como lo hizo al principio de la crisis del virus. Puede que el anuncio de la llegada de un meteorito, o un terremoto en LA podría bajar aún más el listón de las bolsas, pero con la prohibición de cortos, y la cada vez mayor separación entre la bolsa y la economía real, me parece difícil que veamos correcciones más allá del 10%
Ningún estado puede permitir que los valores de sus empresas caigan tanto como para que lo compren los chinos a precio de ganga, por eso van a proteger las empresas como si fueran patrimonio nacional, europeo o como sea, y lo encuentro bastante razonable.
Ahora bien, que no baje la bolsa no significa que la economía marche, significa que un porcentaje razonable de la población, -los empleados y accionistas de esas empresas- sigan enriqueciéndose mientras que parte de la población experimenta carencias.
Esto es fabuloso para los estados, porque es a través de esa desigualdad donde se que se crea la riqueza, y no en la igualdad absoluta, que lleva al desastre, tanto en la economía como en la física (termodinámica y muerte térmica) 
Siempre que exista tensión económica (ricos - pobres) existirá flujo de dinero (energía) Cuanto mayor sea la diferencia, mayor flujo debería haber. Esto puede llevar a pensar que los ricos serían cada vez más ricos y los pobres más pobres. Pero no es así. Una sociedad totalmente rica no funciona, porque necesita de estímulos, necesita de deseo, de anhelos, algo que no se da cuando todos tenemos exactamente lo mismo.
En cambio una sociedad con grandes desigualdades genera elementos cercanos a los extremos que van creciendo y creciendo, mientra se iguala la curva. Y es en ese proceso donde surge la magia económica, surge el ingenio, aparecen nuevos productos y servicios, y en definitiva funcionan las cosas.


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Jun 2020)

Yo creo que a medio plazo, mientras lo bancos centrales sigan imprimiendo y ese dinero se meta en fondos de inversión y similares que a su vez invierten en bolsa, la bolsa seguirá para arriba. ¿ Hay burbuja?

Pues sí, pero es una burbuja global que aguantará lo que aguante el dinero fiat que la apoya, y esa burbuja depende la percepción de la gente. Mientras la mayoría de la gente siga pensando que el confeti tiene valor, el confeti tiene valor.... pero estoy de acuerdo que es cuestión de tiempo que pinche... la habilidad es aprovechar la burbuja y apearse a tiempo, pero es más fácil decirlo que hacerlo


----------



## Dildoria (3 Jun 2020)

Mientras EEUU tenga estas cosas o al menos dos de ellas, la fiesta seguirá;

1. El mayor poderío militar, no solo en números sino en I+D militar
2. El dólar
3. El dominio cultural


taluec


----------



## Nationwww (3 Jun 2020)

Cuando las otrora viejas (ahora milenials) empiecen a entrar en bolsa...yo saldré.


----------



## mensch_maschine (3 Jun 2020)

Si tan fácil lo ve, largos con la joyas de la agüela hasta la sangría y cuando coma la última gamba...cortos...



mataresfacil dijo:


> Hoy en dia el SP es el nuevo tulipan y el Nasdaq el tulipan sabor nutella, ganad dinero pero esto tarde o temprano no se sostendra, por que si lo hiciese significaria que las empresas estan tan intervenidas por los estados que se darian problemas que ya vimos en regreso al futuro, con paradojas espaciotemporales donde una empresa de coches mientras mas fabrica y menos vende mas gana y cosas parecidas, por otra parte todo el mundo da por hecho que el chiringuito se vendra abajo en noviembre despues de las elecciones de USA, gran error de novato por que todo el mundo sabe que sera en octubre, pero yo creo que ocurrira todo una calurosa tarde de agosto, incluso de julio, despues de la paella de mariscos y la sangria en Benidor, cuando las gaceles esten tostandose al sol y todos vean el SP a 3800 y el Nasdaq a 200000000, entonces saldra el oso de su jaula y como las gacelas estaran con las manos rojas de pelar gambas y resbalaran en las cascaras del suelo no podran huir a tiempo mientras con hogos de bovino aterrado ven a sus carteras bajar al 4 anillo del infierno de Dante de donde se dice que una vez pases abandones toda esperanza.


----------



## grom (3 Jun 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Es un hilo de opiniones:
> El escenario es el siguiente:
> 1- Desde hace tiempo se barrunta una crisis economica con menos ventas en todos los sectores, industrial, turistico, alimenticio, sectores primario secundario y terciario. Esto ya desde el 2019.
> 2- Paises en claro conflicto y posicionandose en el planeta para posible escalada belica. China, Turquia, crisis en Yemen.
> ...



Los estados, y USA en particular, llevan incrementando deuda o directamente añadiendo ceros a los balances de una manera bestial desde 2008.

Todo ese dinero, donde va? Porque no produce una hiperinflación arrasadora? 
Unos dicen que si la velocidad del dinero, otros que si los marcadores de IPC estan trucados.......
Lo cierto es que la hiperinflación no se consigue tapar siempre. Nuestra querida burbuja inmobiliaria es un ejemplo, y la bolsa otro.

En el caso de la bolsa, yo no veo tanto una burbuja en la valoracion de las empresas, sino una perdida de valor de las monedas.
La bolsa no son tulipanes, es una representacion bastante fidedigna, de TODA la economia productiva mundial.

Si el dinero sale de la bolsa..... donde va a ir? A bonos con tipo de interes negativo?


----------



## Pasta (3 Jun 2020)

La recesión de 2008, se materializó en bolsa en un plazo de 1 año y 6 meses, desde su último máximo y el mínimo en el que el mercado tocó fondo. El DJI de12k aprox. a 6k (-50%). Todo ello con caídas y "rebotes".

La gran depresión del 29 tuvo una caída entre el máximo y el mínimo del -90%. De unos $380 a $40, en un periodo de 2 años y 10 meses.

Mi impresión, escuchando a inversores como Ray Dalio, es que esto sólo es el principio, y que quizás estemos en un periodo que se parezca más a una depresión que a una recesión.

Veremos.


----------



## HaCHa (3 Jun 2020)

Yo veo la molla que me estoy levantando ahora mismo y el conflicto que tengo es brutal.
O sea, recojo beneficios y que le den esta puta locura a la de ya. Ok. Entro en el broker, vuelvo a mirar las posiciones que he hecho y deshecho...

...y me topo con los dos títulos que vendí, lo poquísimo que me quedaba en la bolsa norteamericana, al principio del virusazo, palmando un pelín de pasta. Me dije el consabido "no pasa nada, ya volveré a estos bluechips cuando pase el guano". 

Pues bien, la epidemia ya se va, EEUU está al borde de la guerra civil y yo no puedo tocar casi nada del S&P500 porque lleva subiendo desde que me salí.

Es como si se castigara al inversor racional-tradicional. ¿Con qué cara recoges beneficios ante esas? ¿Vas a levantarte feliz el 15-20 que llevamos de rally cuando hace nada palmaste eso por salirte al primer pánico? 

Todo parece funcionar al revés. 
O es una trampa de las que hacen historia o aquí hay algo que se nos escapa.
¿Alguien maneja algún dato de interés al respecto? Soy todo orejas.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (3 Jun 2020)

1- Hay una burbuja en todas las bolsas ocasionada por la "droga" que suministran los Bancos Centrales (mismo modus operandi que cuando bajan la prima de riesgo).
2- Otoño es clave: posibles rebrotes del coronavirus y elecciones en EEUU.
3- Paciencia, mucha paciencia.


----------



## Play_91 (3 Jun 2020)

Es la muerte del sistema, lo que pasa que los bancos centrales (dueños privados) que son los que han tenido el chollo padre chiringuito montado como los putos amos no quieren perder sus privilegios pero es como si una plaga de horugas acaba con un árbol, ha muerto el sistema por ambición.

Estamos viviendo algo histórico sólo comparable con la caída el imperio romano.

Eso si, todavía siguen intentando hacer levantar el sistema muerto dopándolo pero ya lo han dopado demasiado. Le quedan un par de años de paguitas y adios.


----------



## Jsantos16 (3 Jun 2020)

En mi opinión personal, lo que tenemos que hacer ahora es aguantar y aprovecharnos esta situación, (donde todo sube sin sentido) pero está claro que esto es insostenible se mire por donde se mire, más tarde que pronto el mercado caerá por su propio peso. Por tanto esperar un poco más y deshacernos de parte de nuestra cartera para volver a comprar cuando este el mercado otra vez en el guano. (Nose si tanto como en marzo pero tiene que caer)


----------



## gordinflas (3 Jun 2020)

Yo lo que veo es un mercado a dos velocidades. Por un lado los sectores "odiados" cotizando como si mañana mismo se fuese a acabar el mundo: retail, petróleo, gas, bancos, aseguradoras, pequeñas y medianas empresas, telecos, infraestructuras, toda Rusia / Japón / Corea del Sur... Los cíclicos cotizando a precios de absoluto derribo y las defensivas a precios de cíclica de baja calidad.

Por otro lado hay empresas que están de moda y cotizan más arriba que nunca: tecnología, consumo defensivo, alcohol, marihuana... Cíclicos cotizando a precio de defensivas, defensivas cotizando a precios de burbuja.

Suena paco decir esto, pero creo que esta vez podemos decir con confianza que "esta vez es diferente". Incluso con el coronabicho los precios de las odiadas no se justifica de ningún modo. Incluso descontándolo todo el precio de las empresas de moda tampoco se explica de ninguna forma. La única vez que yo recuerdo algo parecido fue durante la burbuja puntocom, pero durante la burbuja puntocom no estabamos a las puertas de una recesión como la actual.

Yo que sé, yo sigo comprando lo que me parece barato y vendiendo lo que me parece caro. Luego el mercado ya que haga lo que tenga que hacer.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Jun 2020)

HaCHa dijo:


> Todo parece funcionar al revés.
> O es una trampa de las que hacen historia o aquí hay algo que se nos escapa.
> ¿Alguien maneja algún dato de interés al respecto? Soy todo orejas.



Haz como yo. Tranquilito y a dividendos.

He recogido un par de miles de euros en mayo con mis EURUSD, con eso me conformo. Y aparte tengo mi crudo que me alegra todas las mañanas (sube un par de puntos porcentuales casi todos los días).

Pero mi cartera, valores seguros y dividendos.

Por ejemplo Iberdrola (por decir algo, no esta en mi cartera). Supongamos que tienes 100 títulos. Te pagan el dividendo que sea (16 euros por acción). Ea, pues 16 pavos.

- Iberdrola cae mañana a 5 euros = Tu cobras tus 16 pavos.
- Iberdrola sube a 100 euros = Tus 16 pavos (seguramente mas, lógicamente).

Y asi pasarán años y años y tu cobrando tus dividendos sin que te importe un carajo a cuanto esté la puta Iberdrola.

¿No te parece una vida mas tranquila? A mi si.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Jun 2020)

Pasta dijo:


> La recesión de 2008, se materializó en bolsa en un plazo de 1 año y 6 meses, desde su último máximo y el mínimo en el que el mercado tocó fondo. El DJI de12k aprox. a 6k (-50%). Todo ello con caídas y "rebotes".
> 
> La gran depresión del 29 tuvo una caída entre el máximo y el mínimo del -90%. De unos $380 a $40, en un periodo de 2 años y 10 meses.
> 
> ...



Me he leido cada recesión y cada subida, y hay una cosa que todas han tenido en común: Las empresas fuertes han salido reforzadas.

Esto no quiere decir que desde 1929 las empresas fuertes hayan sido las mismas, pero la cosa va mas o menos así:
1. Recesión, caida gorda, todas las empresas tocadas (ésto dura un par de años en general, pero hay casos en los que se recuperan en un plis)
2. Algunas empresas siguen en caida libre, otras son rescatadas, otras se salvan solas.
3. En varios años las empresas vuelven con subidas siempre mayores a la epoca pre-crisis.

Observemos un ejemplo del 2008: IBM. Pasó de 122 a 75, para despues subir a 200 en cuatro años. (Nota para retrasados: No digo de invertir hoy en IBM).

¿Que quiere decir ésto?

Yo puse un límite para comprar Airbus que era 60 euros. Compré a cincuenta y pico. Antes de la crisis estaba a 130.

Airbus esta en duopolio. Simplemente, no puede desaparecer en estos años. Supongamos pues que cae a 10 euros, o 20, o 30. Yo si cae a mas de un 30% del precio al que yo compré, compraré otro paquete.

Quizás Airbus nunca mas vuelva a cotizar a 130 (cosa que dudo). Quizás se quede en 100. Pero la historia nos ha mostrado una y otra vez que las empresas fuertes salen reforzadas. Historias y sentido común, claro.

Embraer se ha ido al guano. Bombardier ya veremos. En tiempos de crisis los grandes aguantan y se comen a los pequeños. Y luego nacen nuevos pequeños.

¿Mi consejo? Sencillo: Quédate con lo que has comprado y ten paciencia. O como hago yo, pon un stop loss al precio que tu compraste +5% (por decir algo).

Airbus no la suelto por nada. Pero otros valores los tengo con stop loss.

*Tengo el convencimiento de que quien aguante mas tiempo, gana.*


----------



## wingardian leviosa (3 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Lo importante es no dejarse llevar por el momento del mercado y ser fiel a la estrategia que cada uno tiene.



Fin del hilo.


----------



## ValPPCC (3 Jun 2020)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> En mi opinión personal, lo que tenemos que hacer ahora es aguantar y aprovecharnos esta situación, (donde todo sube sin sentido) pero está claro que esto es insostenible se mire por donde se mire, más tarde que pronto el mercado caerá por su propio peso. Por tanto esperar un poco más y deshacernos de parte de nuestra cartera para volver a comprar cuando este el mercado otra vez en el guano. (Nose si tanto como en marzo pero tiene que caer)



Hoy he teñido cíclicas que me han subido un 26%, y varias más por encima del 20%, a día de hoy un +90% de rentabilidad en empresas cíclicas a las que esperaba promediar a medida que siguieran bajando.
Mientras tanto las perlas de La Corona del sp500 (fanng etc)apenas han generado un +20%.
Un sin sentido,aprovechar la ola y vender en otoño con el posible rebrote.


----------



## GuidoVonList (3 Jun 2020)

Si te parece esto más burbujo que pagar una casa con dos tulipanes...


----------



## Schopenhart (3 Jun 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Es un hilo de opiniones:
> El escenario es el siguiente:
> 1- Desde hace tiempo se barrunta una crisis economica con menos ventas en todos los sectores, industrial, turistico, alimenticio, sectores primario secundario y terciario. Esto ya desde el 2019.
> 2- Paises en claro conflicto y posicionandose en el planeta para posible escalada belica. China, Turquia, crisis en Yemen.
> ...



Último párrafo magistral, lo de las gambas ha sido el acabose, no he parado de reír, a mi alrededor ni puta gracia, se nota que no son burbus.


----------



## frankie83 (3 Jun 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Es un hilo de opiniones:
> El escenario es el siguiente:
> 1- Desde hace tiempo se barrunta una crisis economica con menos ventas en todos los sectores, industrial, turistico, alimenticio, sectores primario secundario y terciario. Esto ya desde el 2019.
> 2- Paises en claro conflicto y posicionandose en el planeta para posible escalada belica. China, Turquia, crisis en Yemen.
> ...



Eso de abandonar toda esperanza de dice en la puerta de entrada al infierno.. que lleva escrito: “per me si va nella città dolente, per me si va tra l’eterno dolore, per me si va tra la perduta gente.”


----------



## Multinick2020 (3 Jun 2020)

Es posible que la hecatombe de pequeñas Paco empresas y profesionales autónomos Paco que se están colando por el retrete a lo largo y ancho del mundo sea el combustible que alimenta las alzas en las grandes empresas cotizadas.

El mundo en el que fuera del amparo de una de las corporaciones que queden en pié sea un infierno tal vez esté asomando definitivamente.

Las gallinas que entran por las que salen.

Ahí tienes mi Pacoanálisis.


----------



## gordinflas (3 Jun 2020)

Ojala tengas razón, sería una noticia positiva por una vez en la vida... Pero algo me dice que esos particulares, a la mínima que baje un poquito el mercado, huirán como si hubieran visto a la muerte personificada.


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Jun 2020)

Lo siento, entre, gane y sali, yo soy asin, me pongo un limite a lo que puedo ganar y a lo que puedo perder, jamas dejo correr las ganancias ni las perdidas.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (3 Jun 2020)

Es que todo el sistema es una burbuja por naturaleza. Por mucho que tires de inflación y tipos de interés, no puede haber un número X fijo de dinero en el mundo y en momento que empiezas a imprimir y/o a crear deuda, solo se puede pagar si ese dinero sigue creciendo. Y ya si pones los mercados financieros de por medio la distorsión alcanza dimensiones épicas. Y luego claro, los recursos si son finitos. Si hicisteis los deberes en la anterior crisis del 2008 os habréis dado cuenta de que el sistema bancario/monetario es una estafa piramidal insostenible a largo plazo y termina por colapsar. Lo llaman crisis luego y dan explicaciones que nadie entiende.


----------



## gazman (3 Jun 2020)

Desde el 19 de marzo cuando peto todo llevo un +60% en verde promediado, algunos chicharros pero de marca como Aston Martin que me están a +80% y soñando estoy con hacer un x20, otros más y otros menos pero todo verde!, mis expectativas son altas, gobiernos nacionalizando y comprando, petrodolares, grandes inversores a toda mecha, chichinavos como yo haciendo su agosto y propietarios recomprando lo suyo.. como era aquello.. será en octubre! No tengo pensado empezar a vender algunas de mis posiciones hasta después de verano.. slds


----------



## brigante 88 (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (4 Jun 2020)

Algunas reflexiones antes de leer todo el hilo:
-De avanzado de nivel metafísico: todas las causas son espirituales, no las busques en el mundo físico. En éste solo ves los efectos.
-¿Cuándo la Bolsa se mueve por racionalidad, sino por impulsos o emociones? Igual que la Bolsa, se mueve el mundo.
Dicho lo anterior, no intentes encontrar una lógica por la vía racional, y en cuanto a la Bolsa y el mundo financiero, sácale el mejor partido que puedas sin cuestionarte por qué a veces un novato saca más rendimiento que un trader chartista que se quema a diario las pestañas, o cuestiones por el estilo.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (4 Jun 2020)

Tranquilos, joder, TRANQUILOS. Pareciera que os jodiera la dronja rica que nos están metiendo en vena para seguir bailando cual encocao en la Fabrik.
Pues claro que todo este puto tenderete es irreal y habrá otro colapso tarde o temprano y acabaremos cagados encima, entre vómitos en cualquier rincón de la pista de baile.
Y os aseguro que por mucho análisis que hagamos nos trincará a pie cambiado y el que no esté dispuesto a dejar de ganar pasta antes de tiempo, empalado como la de la carátula de "Holocausto canibal" acabará.

Con lo fácil que sería deshacer posiciones y recoger beneficios ahora...pero la codicia del hombre...¡ah, la codicia! ¿cuantas veces no habrá llevado a la total perdición al ser humano.

CABEZA, TÍOS, CABEZA Y ESTAR ATENTOS.


----------



## Jose (4 Jun 2020)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo veo la molla que me estoy levantando ahora mismo y el conflicto que tengo es brutal.
> O sea, recojo beneficios y que le den esta puta locura a la de ya. Ok. Entro en el broker, vuelvo a mirar las posiciones que he hecho y deshecho...
> 
> ...y me topo con los dos títulos que vendí, lo poquísimo que me quedaba en la bolsa norteamericana, al principio del virusazo, palmando un pelín de pasta. Me dije el consabido "no pasa nada, ya volveré a estos bluechips cuando pase el guano".
> ...




Los mercados no son racionales en momentos puntuales.
llevamos varias semanas en las que, las noticias pese a no ser positivas , se les da la vuelta para influir en el estado de animo de las masas, no del inversor profesional.
hay intencionalidad por parte de los medios , igual que cuando interesa que cunda el pánico .
Los beneficios empresariales han caído tanto , que el ratio precio /beneficio es de burbujón.
el índice que marca la pauta es el nasdaq. Ahora mismo ya está al mismo nivel que antes del coronavirus . vuelta en V completada. Aquí parece que no ha pasado nada.

Hay un grupo de particulares , que piensa que la tecnología va a ser inmune a la recesión .
El nasdaq se va a sacar la chorra y va a superar niveles previos? ... probablemente .
Está entrando mucha gente en el mercado, que es la primera vez que que lo hace , atraidos por una oportunidad de compra que consideran histórica.
hay cola con 3000 números en algunos brokers, para poder dar de alta una cuenta.
se trata de gente menos de 30, que ha visto el lobo de wall street y la gran apuesta. No saben ponerse cortos.

Las cábalas que están haciendo es que si el nasdaq se ha vuelto en V , el resto de índices y compañias también lo harán.
Los mercados pueden permanecer más tiempo en modo irracional , que tú cuerdo.
una gran parte de la población del mundo solo invierte en el S&P, nasdaq y DJ. Esto trae ríos de dinero a esos indices y distorsiona todo.
Amazon vale más que todo el Dax alemán ( las mayores 30 empresas de alemania)
Amazon vale más que el PIB de España.

Los rescates por parte de los estados de compañias estrategicas , pero super apalancadas , está distorsionando la percepción del riesgo.
El estado no puede ser garantía de todo. pero ahí esta. transmite seguridad.
No hay evidencia de que los bancos centrales estén comprando bolsa en europa ni eeuu.
Si que es evidente en Japon. via etf , el boj ya tiene el 40% de las acciones.

el mercado no ha descontado correctamente que el PIB de eeuu va a caer un 30% en el 2T.
ni contaba con oleadas de disturbios.
bandazos del 15% aparte , en mi opinión, es que el ciclo bajista ha comenzado y quedan 18 meses de caídas.

saludos,


----------



## hdezgon (4 Jun 2020)

Jose dijo:


> Los mercados no son racionales en momentos puntuales.
> llevamos varias semanas en las que, las noticias pese a no ser positivas , se les da la vuelta para influir en el estado de animo de las masas, no del inversor profesional.
> hay intencionalidad por parte de los medios , igual que cuando interesa que cunda el pánico .
> Los beneficios empresariales han caído tanto , que el ratio precio /beneficio es de burbujón.
> ...



Yo creo que hasta los resultados no van a caer si es que lo hacen.
Por otro lado si compras empresas de calidad a buenos precios y dejas liquidez, te da igual que todo caiga otra vez.


----------



## antoniussss (4 Jun 2020)

En marzo ni el más pesimista de los pesimistas se podía creer que en junio los turistas no hubieran regresado a turistear.

En marzo ni el más pesimista de los pesimistas se podía creer la liada que hay en EEUU, que significa, más covid, menos consumo, menos ingresos más gastos por destrozó.

La bolsa americana va a sufrir un derrumbe histórico, sea rápido, o por cuentagotas, mañana o el próximo mes.


Hay muy poco que ganar, y mucho que perder.

Pd Que el tipo de cambio pase de 1 euro 1 dólar a 1 euro 1,5 dólares tambien es perder, y a lo bestia.


----------



## InteligenciaEmocional (4 Jun 2020)

Hechos: Esta crisis ha acarreado que muchas buenas empresas estén a precios interesantes. De toda la vida, esto ha atraído a los inversores. Se invierte con dinero que no necesitas y dejas liquidez para mantener tu ritmo de vida. Puedes ganar o puedes perder.

Fuera de aquí, ya entramos en hipótesis y en bolas de cristal que se mueven más por sesgos cognitivos que por señales objetivas. Ahora mismo el mercado lanza señales de todo tipo, se pueden crear predicciones casi infinitas.


----------



## frankie83 (4 Jun 2020)

Ir al ma Donald como expresión de desarrollo??


----------



## OvEr0n (4 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> AJJAJAAJAJAAJAJA
> 
> Me he partido la caja con el ultimo párrafo. Daría un dineral por poder estar en benidorm ahora bebiendo sangría y comiendo paella rancia.
> 
> Lo importante es no dejarse llevar por el momento del mercado y ser fiel a la estrategia que cada uno tiene.



Cierto. Yo sigo esas pautas y sigo a largo con mis terras.


----------



## porcospin (4 Jun 2020)

Yo creo que en las valores de las acciones de esas empresas ya se sumaron hace tiempo esas expectativas con personas del 3er mundo con dispositivos con google que serán pagados con visa en amazon. 
¿Qué ha cambiado recientemente que augure que esas expectativas son nuevas?
Que una empresa vaya a seguir generando riqueza no quiere decir que las expectativas puedan seguir aumentando


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (4 Jun 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Es un hilo de opiniones:
> El escenario es el siguiente:
> 1- Desde hace tiempo se barrunta una crisis economica con menos ventas en todos los sectores, industrial, turistico, alimenticio, sectores primario secundario y terciario. Esto ya desde el 2019.
> 2- Paises en claro conflicto y posicionandose en el planeta para posible escalada belica. China, Turquia, crisis en Yemen.
> ...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Jun 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Lo siento, entre, gane y sali, yo soy asin, me pongo un limite a lo que puedo ganar y a lo que puedo perder,* jamas dejo correr las ganancias ni las perdidas.*



ESTE TIO SABE. Y mira que no es mi estrategia.

Pocas estrategias son mejores que la falta de codicia.


----------



## InteligenciaEmocional (4 Jun 2020)

El bendito y difícil equilibrio entre miedo y codicia. Os recomiendo el libro “La Psicología del Trading” de B. Steenbarger.


----------



## Bort (4 Jun 2020)

El modelo de consumo puede cambiar mucho según como evolucione el virus.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Jun 2020)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Cierto. Yo sigo esas pautas y sigo a largo con mis terras.



yo hoy he vendido toda mi cartera en el pre-mercado porque he visto rojos en los futuros de USA.


----------



## Indrid Cold (4 Jun 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Es un hilo de opiniones:
> El escenario es el siguiente:
> 1- Desde hace tiempo se barrunta una crisis economica con menos ventas en todos los sectores, industrial, turistico, alimenticio, sectores primario secundario y terciario. Esto ya desde el 2019.
> 2- Paises en claro conflicto y posicionandose en el planeta para posible escalada belica. China, Turquia, crisis en Yemen.
> ...



Grandísimo post. Me arrodillo ante ti cual pogre ante los niggers. Opino igual.


----------



## hdezgon (4 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> yo hoy he vendido toda mi cartera en el pre-mercado porque he visto rojos en los futuros de USA.



Mal asunto, con lo que ha dicho el BCE.


----------



## nalal (4 Jun 2020)

nos ha tocado la doble burbuja, la del dinero fiat + la del estado interviniendo en la economia...

Mal si explotan, mal si no explotan, a ver qué hacemos.


----------



## Pasta (4 Jun 2020)

Según explica se está produciendo un cambio de modelo propio de los ciclos largos (70-80 años aprox). Lo explica de manera detallada en varias entrevistas y sus publicaciones en linkedin.

Lógicamente puede estar equivocado, pero es algo que viene diciendo desde hace varios años (el corona es sólo un ingrediente más).


----------



## hortera (4 Jun 2020)

lo que es un timo es el oro, no se comporta nada bien, debería de estar a 10 000 la onza.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (4 Jun 2020)

Como decia Kostolany,
La economia es un hombre que va paseando a un ritmo mas o menos constante ( crecimiento economico )
La bolsa es su perro que corretea alrededor.

A veces el perro se adelanta mucho , pero el dueño lo llama y vuelve, otras veces se atrasa, pero tambien termina por volver


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Jun 2020)

hortera dijo:


> lo que es un timo es el oro, no se comporta nada bien, debería de estar a 10 000 la onza.



Hoy donde todo es ficticio, burbuja sobre burbuja, impresora y más impresora, el oro es de las pocas cosas que representa valor que no depende de la impresora. Se puede manipular, pero no se puede crear.

Yo no lo veo como una inversion, sino como la contratación de un seguro. 

Si todo se va al guano, hay hiperinflación, o una megacovid, el oro demostrará su fuerza. Mientras la bolsa siga subiendo y sigan imprimiendo dinero es difícil que el oro pegue una gran subida, porque el dinero está en la bolsa no el en el oro, pero tampoco bajará mucho porque ya hay mucha gente que se está dando cuenta de la situación y está acumulando.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Mal asunto, con lo que ha dicho el BCE.



Se lo decía ironicamente al compañero que decía de conservar terras con mi posición de ser fiel a la estrategia de cada uno a pesar de los vuelcos del mercado.

Lo que quería decir es que cuando uno ha hecho una estrategia razonada y analítica, basada en un ejercicio teórico y aderezado con un poco de intuición, pues hay que seguir esa estrategia. Por supuesto que si te das cuenta que de manera sostenida el mercado dice otra cosa o va por otro lado pues tienes que plegar velas, pero no a las primeras de cambio te vas a bajar de tu caballo ganador. 

Esto va de tener paciencia, cautela y al mismo tiempo determinación y anticipación al mercado.


----------



## hdezgon (4 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Se lo decía ironicamente al compañero que decía de conservar terras con mi posición de ser fiel a la estrategia de cada uno a pesar de los vuelcos del mercado.
> 
> Lo que quería decir es que cuando uno ha hecho una estrategia razonada y analítica, basada en un ejercicio teórico y aderezado con un poco de intuición, pues hay que seguir esa estrategia. Por supuesto que si te das cuenta que de manera sostenida el mercado dice otra cosa o va por otro lado pues tienes que plegar velas, pero no a las primeras de cambio te vas a bajar de tu caballo ganador.
> 
> Esto va de tener paciencia, cautela y al mismo tiempo determinación y anticipación al mercado.



Yo sigo con mis Airbus compradas a 50 € y tan tranquilo. Veremos hasta donde llegamos


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Yo sigo con mis Airbus compradas a 50 € y tan tranquilo. Veremos hasta donde llegamos



yo me acojoné, compré a 54,6 sin tenerlo 100% claro, más por pensarlo con el corazón que con la cabeza, en una jornada excitante, estando atento al punto de entrada óptimo, buscando el volumen de subida después de un par de jornadas con caídas y... me hinché de airbuses, llegó a ser el 50% de mi cartera. Vendí a 58,18 y me quedé un pequeño paquetillo. No paraba de darle vueltas, no me sentía comodo con esa acción en mi cartera con tanto peso en ese momento. Le saqué un jugoso beneficio y a otra cosa.

Le podía haber sacado el triple de beneficio... pero es lo que hay. enhorabuena por tu timing y por haberlas sabido mantener.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (5 Jun 2020)

La clave es controlar el miedo. El miedo es lo contrario del Amor. El que ama está seguro y por tanto no tiene miedo...


----------



## hdezgon (5 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> yo me acojoné, compré a 54,6 sin tenerlo 100% claro, más por pensarlo con el corazón que con la cabeza, en una jornada excitante, estando atento al punto de entrada óptimo, buscando el volumen de subida después de un par de jornadas con caídas y... me hinché de airbuses, llegó a ser el 50% de mi cartera. Vendí a 58,18 y me quedé un pequeño paquetillo. No paraba de darle vueltas, no me sentía comodo con esa acción en mi cartera con tanto peso en ese momento. Le saqué un jugoso beneficio y a otra cosa.
> 
> Le podía haber sacado el triple de beneficio... pero es lo que hay. enhorabuena por tu timing y por haberlas sabido mantener.



El timing es suerte, sin mas. Tenia mi precio de entrada en 55 y mi precio de venta sigue en 120, pero empieza a dar algo de vertigo el mercado.
En mi caso airbus es el 30% de la cartera, algo que nunca he hecho pero........


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Jun 2020)

Disfruten del espectaculo, y ganen dinero a palas, por que todo tienen pinta de que esto va aseguir asi durante un tiempo.
Os imaginais un mundo donde los bancos centrales se hacen con el mercado y ya nunca lo dejan caer? Estamos viendo ese momento donde el estado se convierte en todopoderoso y las famosas corporaciones son comparsas de lo que decidan los que mandan en los bancos centrales?
Es esto una nueva forma de guerra donde el poder es transvasado a otros agentes del mercado? Otra vuelta de tuerca del sistema capitalista?

Al final la teoria de Andy y Lucas va a ser cierta, premio nobel de economia para ellos ya.

Pego este texto tan famoso sobre el crash, os suena el momento?

"Muy pronto un negocio mucho más atractivo que el teatral atrajo mi atención y la del país. Era un asuntillo llamado mercadeo de valores. Lo conocí por primera vez hacia 1926. Constituyó una sorpresa agradable descubrir que era un negociante muy astuto. O por lo menos eso parecía, porque todo lo que compraba aumentaba de valor. No tenía asesor financiero. ¿Quien lo necesitaba? Podías cerrar los ojos, apoyar el dedo en cualquier punto del enorme tablero mural y la acci6n que acababas de comprar empezaba inmediatamente a subir. Nunca obtuve beneficios. Parecía absurdo vender una acción a 30 cuando se sabía que dentro del año doblaría o triplicaría su valor"

Groucho Marx


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (5 Jun 2020)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> En mi opinión personal, lo que tenemos que hacer ahora es aguantar y aprovecharnos esta situación, (donde todo sube sin sentido) pero está claro que esto es insostenible se mire por donde se mire, más tarde que pronto el mercado caerá por su propio peso. Por tanto esperar un poco más y deshacernos de parte de nuestra cartera para volver a comprar cuando este el mercado otra vez en el guano. (Nose si tanto como en marzo pero tiene que caer)



Forrarse ahora a costa de los nervios con la posibilidad de que te pille de lleno la corrección que tiene que llegar, o esperar tranquilo sin ansia por ganancia irracional hasta siguiente descalabro y ya meterse con más tranquilidad.

Yo prefiero lo segundo.


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Jun 2020)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Forrarse ahora a costa de los nervios con la posibilidad de que te pille de lleno la corrección que tienen que llegar, o esperar tranquilo sin ansia por ganancia irracional hasta siguiente descalabro y ya meterse con más tranquilidad.
> 
> Yo prefiero lo segundo.



Ten cuidado, los crash son tremendamente traicioneros, la bolsa lleva una decada de subida casi constante, de hecho el metido del covid lo podemos ver como una pequeña correccion, para continuar subida, y al igual que se pasa 10 de subida puedes tener 10 de bajada, los años 30 asi lo atestiguan, de hecho el Down tardo decadas en alcanzar valores pre 29. Rebotes de gato muerto puede haber un monton, para mi este es una lanzado por HULK desde el Empire State.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (5 Jun 2020)

Muchos astrólogos sí lo predijeron hace años. Triple conjunción Plutón Saturno y Júpiter en último decanato de Capricornio. Comenzó en enero y en marzo se sumó tránsito de Marte. Presagiaba crisis, enfermedad y restricciones por parte del poder. 

En octubre la triple conjunción será peor aún hasta apogeo en diciembre, que comienza a deshacerse justo entrando en Acuario. 

La última conjunción de Saturno y Júpiter fue en 2000, crisis de las punto com. 

Tú y yo no nos tragamos estas cosas pero los masones que mandan sí.


----------



## desev (5 Jun 2020)

Una burbuja consiste en una sobrevaloración creciente de activos (cada vez dan un % menor de rentabilidad), casi siempre inflados a base de una borrachera crediticia, y en la que al final se compra por no quedarse fuera y esperando no vivir de la rentabilidad intrínseca sino de la propia subida de precios esperada.

Sí, esto es un burbujón, el más grande de la historia.

¿Qué podría potencialmente pararlo? Pues PER a 120 pero no ya en amazon sino en cualquier porquería... Y sí, quizás puedan mantenerlo indefinidamente con QE si eso es lo que buscan, hasta arrasar el conjunto de la economía si hace falta, precio que sospecho están dispuestos a pagar con tal de satisfacer a sus redes clientelares elitistas... 

Así que cruzad los dedos porque sean gacelas lo que hay adentro y que no les importe dejarlas caer, porque si son los que están conectados a los bancos centrales esto va para largo y doloroso...


----------



## Rеnato (5 Jun 2020)

Yo aún no tengo claro lo que es una "burbuja", aparte de una metáfora presuntuosa dicha a posteriori.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (5 Jun 2020)

hortera dijo:


> lo que es un timo es el oro, no se comporta nada bien, debería de estar a 10 000 la onza.



Pues aprovecha para comprar, te lo están regalando.


----------



## rascachapas (5 Jun 2020)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Pues aprovecha para comprar, te lo están regalando.



¿Y si el reset mundial incluye al oro?


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (5 Jun 2020)

rascachapas dijo:


> ¿Y si el reset mundial incluye al oro?



Si hay reset el oro físico valdrá ORO PURO!!!


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Jun 2020)

Rеnato dijo:


> Yo aún no tengo claro lo que es una "burbuja", aparte de una metáfora presuntuosa dicha a posteriori.



Por favor explicacion, interesa mucho, por que no es una burbuja? Gracias


----------



## gazman (5 Jun 2020)

gazman dijo:


> Desde el 19 de marzo cuando peto todo llevo un +60% en verde promediado, algunos chicharros pero de marca como Aston Martin que me están a +80% y soñando estoy con hacer un x20, otros más y otros menos pero todo verde!, mis expectativas son altas, gobiernos nacionalizando y comprando, petrodolares, grandes inversores a toda mecha, chichinavos como yo haciendo su agosto y propietarios recomprando lo suyo.. como era aquello.. será en octubre! No tengo pensado empezar a vender algunas de mis posiciones hasta después de verano.. slds



Aston Martin subiendo hoy un 17% y en cartera en un +115 %, marca histórica que a día de hoy fábrica coches de puta madre, slds


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (5 Jun 2020)

Quiten, quiten, es mejor seguir remando con seguridad. Remar es seguro, las inversiones para los expertos.


----------



## ValPPCC (5 Jun 2020)

Ya no sacan noticias de vacunas milagrosas inminentes jejejejeje


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Jun 2020)

he decidido entrar a por todas sin mirar timing ni hostias. hoy me he llenado de airbuses e iberias y el lunes voy a por el wti.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (5 Jun 2020)

Será la mayor burbuja pero hoy me lo he pasado pirata. Voy a emborracharme directamente.
¿Dónde está el que decía que no se metía en SPX ni con mi dinero? Se lo agradezco de corazón.


----------



## HaCHa (5 Jun 2020)

Os traigo un análisis más serio, por si queréis comentarlo, o por si os convence:
Three Reasons Stocks Are Rising

A mí no.


----------



## Me_opongo (5 Jun 2020)

Se empieza a hablar mucho de "Bull Trap".
Cuando el reciente estacazo, creo que nadie avisó.
Ahora lo están haciendo muchos. Yo me lo creo. 

Yo ya he especulado un poquito, y me he echado a un lado. Ayer. Sí, viendo con alegría como son otros los que ganan los últimos dólares.
Esto, coronabicho aparte, ya ha pasado antes, pero no esperes que te avise el que tiene comisiones en las acciones que compras y vendes.

Minuto 7:31, para los muy impacientes.
Seguro que hay mucho mejores vídeos sobre el mismo tema. Sólo es un ejemplo.



Enviado desde mi SM-P905 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## desev (5 Jun 2020)

HaCHa dijo:


> ¿Alguien maneja algún dato de interés al respecto? Soy todo orejas.





HaCHa dijo:


> Os traigo un análisis más serio, por si queréis comentarlo, o por si os convence:
> Three Reasons Stocks Are Rising
> A mí no.



Aquí está el dato, _el dato _detrás de esto;

Correlación QE con subidas de la bolsa del puto -90%?- en los últimos años usanos, japanos, suizanos y euranos si hace falta.





Te añadiría el nikkei y el índice euro-(censurado) 50, pero en el nikkei te vas a encontrar la misma correlación desde finales del 2012 con la gráfica de abajo, en europa y suiza correlaciones algo más bajas pero igual de claras.


----------



## ido (5 Jun 2020)

Gran hilo y buenos aportes.


hortera dijo:


> lo que es un timo es el oro, no se comporta nada bien, debería de estar a 10 000 la onza.



y la plata a 150$, y la bajaron a 11.50$ en bolsa cuando la media mundial es de manufactura 14$ de momento esta en venta a un +6$ spot.

PD: ya se que los metales no interesan a los de bolsa. Es otro dato a tener en cuenta cuando las cosas en la vida real se desvinculan de lo que marque la bolsa.


----------



## SargentoHighway (6 Jun 2020)

HaCHa dijo:


> Os traigo un análisis más serio, por si queréis comentarlo, o por si os convence:
> Three Reasons Stocks Are Rising
> 
> A mí no.



Algo de razón lleva en algunos puntos, como que por ejemplo que no estamos en 1929. A lo mejor en unos meses me trago mis palabras jjjjj


----------



## rascachapas (6 Jun 2020)

¿Y lo del euro? El BCE imprimiendo billetitos como si no hubiera un mañana (600.000 millones el último anuncio) y las divisas que se desploman son el dólar y el franco suizo. Y la inflación ni está, ni se la espera, es más, el euro está subiendo como un cohete. Mi no entender.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (6 Jun 2020)




----------



## tramperoloco (6 Jun 2020)

Indice sp500 contra rentabilidad de las empresas. Falta el trozo peor . Cuando estalle esta se le van a quitar a la gente las ganas de meterse en bolsa durante mucho tiempo como paso tras las punto.com .
La impresion de dinero no ha sido mas que una huida hacia adelante , no ha hecho mas hacer la pelota mas grande .
Y la culpa de todo esto no la tienen mas que los politicos que solo piensan en el corto plazo .

Cuando explotó las punto.com Apple llego a valer 5$ , dos años antes no llegaba a medio dollar. No llego a alcanzar ese precio hasta 5 años despues.
Microsoft no llego a alcanzar aquel maximo hasta el 2018.
Y estamos hablando de dos pesos pesados , muchos no llegaron a alcanzar aquel maximo ni de lejos.
Luego hubieron otras que no se burbujearon pues no tenian nada que ver con la tecnologia y al año recuperaron su precio.
Cuando explote esta si que se van a poner baratas todas , lo que ocurrira es que no vamos a querer acercarnos ni con un palo.

Alli tuvieron las terras como su culmen y aqui hemos tenido a quebradas como Hertz u otras incrementando sus cotizaciones.


----------



## brent (6 Jun 2020)

joder que agoreros, si os meteis a empresas sin fundamentales, royo indices a pelo como sp500 vale, pero por ejemplo:
Intel: empresa que compra todas las de inteligencia artificial y pionera en inteligencia artificial, la tecnología que lo va a revolucionar todo.
Pinterest: aumento de tráfico web y la integración con shopify
Petroleras: más bajo no pueden caer ya y siguen baratas.

De estas quizás la más arriesgada es pinterest


----------



## brent (6 Jun 2020)

claro y nvidia también esta cara xd y tesla, la cosa es que tienen fundamentos, por eso están caras


----------



## euricco (6 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 340159
> 
> 
> Indice sp500 contra rentabilidad de las empresas. Falta el trozo peor . Cuando estalle esta se le van a quitar a la gente las ganas de meterse en bolsa durante mucho tiempo como paso tras las punto.com .
> ...




salvo la crisis de las hipotecas el ajuste de los mercados llegó tiempo despues, si es asi, aun se puede navegar en la burbuja un tiempo antes de que explote !!!!


----------



## hdezgon (6 Jun 2020)

Intel está en precio, 6-7 dólares cara a lo sumo pero con un crecimiento a futuro tremendo


----------



## Veloc (6 Jun 2020)

Lo bueno está todo caro, intel es en empresón con grandes fundamentales. Yo llevo moody's comprada cara pero sólidos fundamentales y con perspectivas de incrementos de beneficio sostenidas.

Las petroleras las veo como muy buena oportunidad ahora mismo, tengo exxon y shell. Exxon tiene un muy buen dividendo, shell lo tenía hasta el drástico recorte anunciado en abril y que hundió el valor en bolsa sobre un 15%; por balances, múltiplos las veo atractivas. Creo que el precio del crudo volverá a los niveles de los 60 $, por todo esto las veo alcistas


----------



## Frostituto (6 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 340159
> 
> 
> Indice sp500 contra rentabilidad de las empresas. Falta el trozo peor . Cuando estalle esta se le van a quitar a la gente las ganas de meterse en bolsa durante mucho tiempo como paso tras las punto.com .
> ...



Igual era la Microsoft del 2000 que la de ahora
Y Apple

En aquel momento no tenían fundamental alguno que respaldase esas cotizaciones

Hoy día están sobrevaloradas pero no escandalosamente por encima de sus valores intrínsecos


----------



## damnit (6 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Iberdrola cae mañana a 5 euros = Tu cobras tus 16 pavos.
> - Iberdrola sube a 100 euros = Tus 16 pavos (seguramente mas, lógicamente).
> 
> Y asi pasarán años y años y tu cobrando tus dividendos sin que te importe un carajo a cuanto esté la puta Iberdrola.
> ...



Hasta que todito se vaya al guano y todas las iberdrolas del mundo valgan nada y/o corten dividendos...

no hay nada hoy día que de tranquilidad a tu dinero, ni el cash contante y sonante (incluso eso quizás menos)


----------



## Frostituto (6 Jun 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Hasta que todito se vaya al guano y todas las iberdrolas del mundo valgan nada y/o corten dividendos...
> 
> no hay nada hoy día que de tranquilidad a tu dinero, ni el cash contante y sonante (incluso eso quizás menos)



Muy mal se tiene que dar para que una utility se vaya a la puta
Hay más riesgo de que la nacionalicen a que se vaya a la puta


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (6 Jun 2020)

euricco dijo:


> salvo la crisis de las hipotecas el ajuste de los mercados llegó tiempo despues, si es asi, aun se puede navegar en la burbuja un tiempo antes de que explote !!!!



La bajada de marzo fue muy rápida, esperaba un rebote para vender y se siguió hundiendo a la velocidad del rayo.


----------



## euricco (6 Jun 2020)

lo de marzo es por el bicho.... lo que habla el grafico del compañero es la evolucion de los beneficios de las empresas y el valor de las mismas en bolsa, que cuando divergen, y la cotización se dispara respecto a los beneficios empresariales, se puede mantener un tiempo este, pero luego se ajustan.

el grafico esta hasta una parte de 2018, pero vi no recuerdo donde otro mas actual, y la caida de los beneficios de las empresas actualmente va a boston y la valoracion bursatil hacia california.


----------



## tramperoloco (7 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Igual era la Microsoft del 2000 que la de ahora
> Y Apple
> 
> En aquel momento no tenían fundamental alguno que respaldase esas cotizaciones
> ...



Antes seria una mierda comparada con la de ahora , lo mismo que esta sera una mierda ( o eso esperas ) comparada con la de dentro de otros 20 años .


----------



## Conejo europeo (7 Jun 2020)




----------



## Bort (7 Jun 2020)

la bolsa de USA nunca estuvo barata salvo petroleo y turismo;

Yo no entré en marzo porque ninguna bajó de los precios que me había fijado; nadie se ha dado las subidas que tuvieron las bolsas en el segundo semestre de 2019 ?, ninguna empresa de USA bajo a niveles de enero de 2019; 

de que clase de "crack" estamos hablando??? Si en enero de 2019 muchas empresas estaban más baratas que en la hiper-mega-caída que se supone que se produjo en marzo

Por poner un ejemplo, enero de 2019 google estaba en 1018, en la "gran caída de marzo" llego a 1100; 

Microsoft 100 dolares a comienzos del 19, en el "crac" de marzo 135; 

Es que lo que no es normal es la escalada que se ha tenido en 2019, realmente las bolsa de USA perdió un año de cotización nada más. es increíble que en el foro de burbuja no se este hablando de la burbuja más grande del siglo XXI;

No os engañéis, con los bancos centrales, la bolsa ahora es jugar en el casino; fundamentales al retrete. Yo no tengo ni puta idea si esto va a seguir lateral o va a subir hasta la estratosfera, por eso prefiero no entrar, nada tiene sentido en la bolsa a día de hoy


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (7 Jun 2020)

Buscais lógica, ese es el problema. Antes se analizaban las fundamentales, ahora es análisis técnico mayormente.
Me acuerdo del boom de Telepizza a finales de los 90...
Hay que subirse al carro del momento y saltar cuando se estime que ya va muy alto. Pero ¿por qué no aprovechar tendencias alcistas? Si teneis miedo a perder, vais poniendio y modificando stop loss y ya está.


----------



## antoniussss (7 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 340159
> 
> 
> Indice sp500 contra rentabilidad de las empresas. Falta el trozo peor . Cuando estalle esta se le van a quitar a la gente las ganas de meterse en bolsa durante mucho tiempo como paso tras las punto.com .
> ...



Juas juas juas y eso que es con los resultados trimestre 1 y no 2.

La madre que me las remilparió.

Tienes algo parecido para.el.ibex35?


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Jun 2020)

Es curioso como se hace el analisis de bolsa, es verdad que se miran fundamentales, o que no se miran y todo va por tecnico. 

Que es lo que realmente hace que un valor este barato o caro? Muy complejo, pero intentemos ser coherentes. Una accion debe representar el valor aproximado real de esa una empresa, real, sin embargo hoy dia todos sabemos que esto no es asi, que activos reales tiene facebook? Que resapaldo real tiene Amazon? Si nosotros fuesemos Amazon y pidiesemos un credito avalado con nuestras propiedades podriamos pedir lo que vale medio DAX?

Los valores se miden como todo, por sentimientos, madre mia que palabro para hablar de dinero, IAG siente que van a venir 5000 millones de naves y que van a vender billetes como nunca, Apple siente que va a vender 5000 millones de Iphones los proximos 3 años a españoles y griegos, Sony vendera 5000 millones de PS5 y 8000 millones del call of duty orange dangers, y asi con todo, y las gacelas entrando en la pradera de verdes pastos mientras los estupidos de las manos fuertes miran desde la puerta y se les llama atontados por no entrar.

Las gacelas estan comiendo, literalmente billetes de la FED y del BCE, de verdad pensais que esto lo va a dejar estar asi? Por supuesto hay gacelas que se van a ir, eso no importa, lo realmente importante es que entren mas y mas y mas y mas, que se salgan las que quieran llenas a reventar, ya cerraran el prado y comenzara la matanza, pero cuando? Sabeis cuantos novatos estan en esto y ganan pasta y no tienen ni idea de lo que es quedarse pillado? Brutal, ademas son los que van a la calle diciendo ejque en la bolsa si eres un Geko como yo se gana dinero a puñados, y mete 1000 gacelas en el redil todos los dias. Escucho a mi padre y a mi suegro hablar del dineral que se gana con el bitcoin, los dos mas de 80 años, los dos ni idea de lo que dicen, evidentemente no tienen ni un duro invertido, pero asi millones, facebook esta barato entra, amazon esta regalada entra, su analisis tecnico es que les llegan paquetes de amazon tres dia por semana con tornillos un peine y un masajeador de clitoris, Nvidia esta barato entra, los gitanos de Granada van a tirar sus plantaciones de maria para comprar pcs con tarjetas de la nueva serie 3000 y dedicarse 24/7 a la mineria de cripto, y eso? eso es un sentimiento de........huevos.

Tal cual, estan poniendo pasto verde, billetes frescos, calculo que el desastre viene en agosto, en la segunda quincena, ahi cerraran el corral.
Y en septiembre rebrote a nivel mundial, mas que nada para decir que los suicidios son covid.


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Jun 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Es curioso como se hace el analisis de bolsa, es verdad que se miran fundamentales, o que no se miran y todo va por tecnico.
> 
> Que es lo que realmente hace que un valor este barato o caro? Muy complejo, pero intentemos ser coherentes. Una accion debe representar el valor aproximado real de esa una empresa, real, sin embargo hoy dia todos sabemos que esto no es asi, que activos reales tiene facebook? Que resapaldo real tiene Amazon? Si nosotros fuesemos Amazon y pidiesemos un credito avalado con nuestras propiedades podriamos pedir lo que vale medio DAX?
> 
> ...



Buen anslisis. La pregunta es si el cierre de la pradera es ya inminente o tenemos tiempo para pastar un poco y salir por patas

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## euricco (7 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Buen anslisis. La pregunta es si el cierre de la pradera es ya inminente o tenemos tiempo para pastar un poco y salir por patas
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk





a saber, escuchando a Carpatos por ejemplo, el habla de que aun se puede bailar cerca de la salida, lleva un tiempo viendo los valores del mercado al cierre, y hay un superavit importante aun de compra respecto a la venta, por lo que es posible que aun la tendencia sea alcista, al menos a corto, si quieres entrar a algún valor que aun este fuera de valores precovid, creo que esos podrian ser los que puedan dar el proximamente el estiron. en plan recoger la subida que les quede.


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Jun 2020)

euricco dijo:


> a saber, escuchando a Carpatos por ejemplo, el habla de que aun se puede bailar cerca de la salida, lleva un tiempo viendo los valores del mercado al cierre, y hay un superavit importante aun de compra respecto a la venta, por lo que es posible que aun la tendencia sea alcista, al menos a corto, si quieres entrar a algún valor que aun este fuera de valores precovid, creo que esos podrian ser los que puedan dar el proximamente el estiron. en plan recoger la subida que les quede.



Sí ese es mi pronostico... Creo que el cierre de la pradera aun tiene que ir precedido de la traca final... Sera en octubre (o en septiembre, o en agosto, habra que estar atento)

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (7 Jun 2020)

Cuando hay Consenso en el cierre de la pradera, por lo general , y por la ley de sentimiento contrario. Acaba pasando lo opuesto. 

Entrarán todavía muchas gacelas... Pero también entrará algún leon. 

En este ecosistema, no solamente hay leones y gacelas, tambien hay cazadores que disparan a leones. 

El día que cierren la pradera, nos levantaremos con un -10%. 
El que tenga la difícil determinación de vender ( y no volver a entrar) salvará los trastos. El que no, evidentemente pasará a la lista de pillados. 

Mientras tanto, largos y patada adelante. 

El viernes comentó Cárpatos, que en EEUU hay gente que está recibiendo los cheques de ayuda de la administración y los emplea para comprar bolsa . 

Se da la paradoja de que sin acabar la pandemia, el Nasdaq ya vale más que antes del coronavirus.
Mientras que el PIB va a contraerse un 30% en el 2T. 

Saludos,


----------



## euricco (7 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Sí ese es mi pronostico... Creo que el cierre de la pradera aun tiene que ir precedido de la traca final... Sera en octubre (o en septiembre, o en agosto, habra que estar atento)
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk







reproduje el excel que esta usando para controlar el valor del MOC en los ultimos 20 dias, por lo que el primer valor recoge el promedio del market on close del 27 de abril hasta el 22 de mayo, y así sucesivamente.

el en su video coteja este grafico con el de las respectivas con la grafica de sp500 y mirando las sesiones, mas o menos le coincidió el despegue por encima de 0 del moc con la ultima escalada de subida de la bolsa....


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (7 Jun 2020)

Mataresfacil, gracias por su post, me he reído un montón con sus comentarios. Buena historia.
A ver, habrá algunas correcciones, es normal, recogida de beneficios y un poco de respiro, no pueden estar índices y acciones subiendo en estos brutales porcentajes diarios, porque sino en un mes se dispararían al hiperespacio. Pero ¿por qué no sumarse a la tendencia quedándose muy cerquita de la puerta de entrada-salida, haciendo un seguimiento diario y usando stop loss? No lo veo tan arriesgado y además pienso que el grueso de gacelas está aún por llegar. los grandes depredadores no van a cerrar el prado sabiendo que aún queda manada de carne fresca por acudir. Si pueden ganar miles de millones más, no cerrarán el chiringuito aún.
Los que os le pensais, cada día que pasa dejais de ganar pasta. La excusa cuando bajaba era que bajaba, ¿y ahora? Siempre hay excusas para el temeroso.


----------



## v4vendetta (7 Jun 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Es curioso como se hace el analisis de bolsa, es verdad que se miran fundamentales, o que no se miran y todo va por tecnico.
> 
> Que es lo que realmente hace que un valor este barato o caro? Muy complejo, pero intentemos ser coherentes. Una accion debe representar el valor aproximado real de esa una empresa, real, sin embargo hoy dia todos sabemos que esto no es asi, que activos reales tiene facebook? Que resapaldo real tiene Amazon? Si nosotros fuesemos Amazon y pidiesemos un credito avalado con nuestras propiedades podriamos pedir lo que vale medio DAX?
> 
> ...



Y las elecciones USA?


----------



## porcospin (8 Jun 2020)

Ejm más realista, si se contaron 3/7 y tras un calculo más detallado se sabe que para ese plazo sólo serían 2/7 y que debido a la devaluación del divisa, en vez de ganancias sumaran perdidas a la matriz. En una situación normal sólo eso ya debería de bajar su valor.


Pero en S/P, Nasdaq, la realidad suele superar a la ficción, y si además muchas acciones las poseen minoristas que basan sus cálculos en sus ideas y optimismo, pues hasta pueden subir a la luna y continuar con otro astro.

El único problema es que caer tarde o temprano van a caer, y ahi me juego todos los dineros a que no va a ser 10-20%. Y si pudiese calcular la fecha no estaria aqui


----------



## porcospin (8 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Intel está en precio, 6-7 dólares cara a lo sumo pero con un crecimiento a futuro tremendo



Da igual el crecimiento, si como tu este ya ha sido adivinado y sumado a su valor.
O aumentan las previsiones o en el futuro no hay razón de seguir sumando. 
Si crees que el resto no saben ver ese potencial, adelante, entra con todo y sumale un prestamo personal.


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Jun 2020)

Por que decir que es una burbuja? La separacion de la economia real y el mercado de valores tarde o temprano se encontraran y siempre el corte se hara por abajo, al final las grandes compañias venden un producto y si no se compra tu valoracion se hunde, me da igual que te llames Google o Amazon o IAG, ademas se llegan a valoraciones absurdas de empresas quebradas que salen como un tiro, IAG es un buen ejemplo, mientras su prima *Lufthansa sale del DAX, hoy tenemos el ibex disparado, el dax bajando y los americanos, quemando ciudades, con paro historico, y disparados en bolsa, pero no es una burbuja me lo ha dicho Trump.

Eso no quiere decir que no se pueda pastar hierba fresca y verde, es que se pasta con la cabeza mirando a todos lados, yo lo haria, pero mi debil corazon no me permite estar dentro, prefiero mirar aqui con mis amigos los leones, algunos se rien los cabrones, que sabran ellos.*


----------



## Paisaje (8 Jun 2020)

¿esto? Para enmarcarlo 



mataresfacil dijo:


> ..... gran error de novato por que todo el mundo sabe que sera en octubre, pero yo creo que ocurrira todo una calurosa tarde de agosto, incluso de julio, despues de la paella de mariscos y la sangria en Benidor, cuando las gaceles esten tostandose al sol y todos vean el SP a 3800 y el Nasdaq a 200000000, entonces saldra el oso de su jaula y como las gacelas estaran con las manos rojas de pelar gambas y resbalaran en las cascaras del suelo no podran huir a tiempo mientras con hogos de bovino aterrado ven a sus carteras bajar al 4 anillo del infierno de Dante de donde se dice que una vez pases abandones toda esperanza.


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Jun 2020)

Y por cosas como estas no interesa estar en las verdes praderas cuando los leones miran desde la barrera, que nadie se crea mas listo que los listos, nunca se arrepientan de perderse un rally, es mejor llorar por no haber ganado que llorar por estar atrapado pastando.

Gordon Geko decia que la codicia era buena, yo os digo que la codicia mata, disfrutad de lo pastado. Mañana tocan lloros en los foros de investing que son geniales para echarse unas risas.


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Jun 2020)

Un apunte de lo que puede pasar, si el SP se va a la media de 200 y se queda sobre los 2800/900 puede volver a repetir jugada, es decir, empezar un lateral que lo mantenga asi hasta el proximo estimulo y subidon para que entren nuevas gacelas y sus Robinhoods, despues cerraran la pradera, no creo que sea ahora, pero vete tu a saber.

En los laterales se puede hacer mucho dinero con los suelos y techos en el intradia.


----------



## SargentoHighway (11 Jun 2020)

madre mia los futuros, se viene el desplome. habra que pillar unas call del VIX.


----------



## kuervo500 (11 Jun 2020)

Dow dejándose un 7...

Mañana el paquibex un 11

Toco parece indicar que era un Bull trap de manual.. 

Millones de cuñaos contratando bróker para jugar a ser rico en bolsa.. Con un ojo en Netflix... 

QUE puede salir mal.. 

Y ojo como el Dow se desmorone como castillo de naipes... Aquí veo lloros y suicidios


----------



## BABY (11 Jun 2020)

Joder, muy bien visto.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Jun 2020)

De momento aqui no ha pasado nada, nos vamos hacia arriba otra vez, mantengo mis previsiones y estrategias de los leones, estamos ante un gigantesco prado verde donde los robihoods campan a sus anchas como campeones, son los brokers del año 28 en la entrada de los hoteles.

Trump no va a permitir que esto se venga abajo, pocas cartas le quedan a parte de la economia. Sigo pensando en lateral y hundimiento, y sigo pensando que sera en agosto. Estos movimientos violentos se deben seguramente a la brutal sobrecompra y a un movimiento de despulgacion del perro, pero poco mas, ademas el petroleo en racha, el tema es cuando va a comenzar el lateral, si en el nivel 2700-2900 o en el 2800-3100.

Evidentemente el IBEX es otra liga, regional preferente, guiño, guiño, y aqui segun digan en Europa puede pasar cualquier cosa, por cierto que alegria de ver la basura de mediaset fuera del IBEX, aunque lo que han metido nos da idea de la mierda de empresas que tenemos en España.


----------



## euricco (12 Jun 2020)

de los creadores de: "esto se va al guano", "estos tres dias de caida es que esto va para abajo" y "alquila el coche tu, que a mi me me da la risa", llega "agarrame el cubata, que herzt sube hoy un 50% nuevamente"


----------



## biba ecuador (12 Jun 2020)

kuervo500 dijo:


> Dow dejándose un 7...
> 
> Mañana el paquibex un 11
> 
> ...



Que bueno eres!!!
Aciertas en todo!!
Quiero que seas mi gurú-analista bursátil


----------



## kuervo500 (12 Jun 2020)

No, es la subida definitiva. Me baso en las playitas y terracitas llenas. Es una recuperación en V en toda regla. En octubre los 3 m de erteados volverán a su puesto de trabajo. Los 3m de la rbu irán a coger fresas a Huelva. Y los 4 m de paro estructural irán a fabricar coches y mascarillas. Los 9 m de jubilados acudirán masivamente a los hoteles en octubre. 

Y la deuda pública bajará en el 2021 del 120% al 10% por arte de magia. 

Tu dónde vives chico, en los mundos de yupi?


----------



## kuervo500 (12 Jun 2020)

Hombre, lo normal y más lógico es pensar que si ayer el Dow bajo un 7, el paquibex bajaría más.. Pero bueno, si fuese adivi o estaría forrado. 

Pero ya te digo que esto es una bull trap de manual.. Lo sabe hasta mi abuela


----------



## kuervo500 (12 Jun 2020)

Hombre, viendo el panorama tan prometedor que tenemos a nivel económico.. 

Si, todos los gordos, institucionales, grandes agencias que vendieron have 20 días, están recomprando... 

En realidad sólo lo están haciendo el dinero gratis recién imprimido del bce y de la FED.. Y por supuesto, cuñados aplaude balcones con su app de broker hinbiertiendo en bolsa y jugando a ser ricos.... 

Dep


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (13 Jun 2020)

No se puede predecir el mercado. Hay que seguirlo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (13 Jun 2020)

ni nos vamos al guano ni nos vamos otra vez a niveles pre-covid a corto plazo, el que diga que sabe lo que va a pasar en bolsa en edte contexto miente. hay eventos impredecibles que pueden hundir todo o sacarnos arriba como un cohete.

hay muchisima incertidumbre. 

yo he pillado carro y me he sobreexpuesto. Los demas si podeis entrad ordenadamente al mercado. es mi consejo.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (13 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> ni nos vamos al guano ni nos vamos otra vez a niveles pre-covid a corto plazo, el que diga que sabe lo que va a pasar en bolsa en edte contexto miente. hay eventos impredecibles que pueden hundir todo o sacarnos arriba como un cohete.
> 
> hay muchisima incertidumbre.
> 
> yo he pillado carro y me he sobreexpuesto. Los demas si podeis entrad ordenadamente al mercado. es mi consejo.



La impresora se impone a c/p pero a l/p la ley de la gravedad es inexorable.


----------



## mataresfacil (16 Jun 2020)

Apuntes sobre la burbuja: por que es una burbuja? un debate eterno con respecto a la fabricacion de dinero por parte de los bancos centrales es si esto genera inflacion o no, la respuesta en este caso es depende. Esta claro que la mayoria del dinero creado se a convertido en estimulos directos para el mercado, esto si es un too big to fall en condiciones, y por este motivo la inflacion ni esta ni se la espera, si ven que la liquidez sale de los mercados y llega al gran publico se limitaran a llevar a cabo demoliciones controladas de activos, asi que si, parece que estamos entrando en un mercado alcista que acabara con record historicos tanto en el SP como en el Nasdaq, al final se acabara, pero desde luego visto lo visto no parece que a corto-medio plazo esto vaya apetar por ningun lado.

Por si esto no fuese suficiente Trump promete mas estimulos estilo Roosevelt, un new deal, para dar dinero a los miles de parados que han surgido a raiz del problema del covid y que al mas puro estilo keynes crearan demanda agregada que tire de la economia.

Saldra bien? La historia nos dice que no, el new deal fue de hecho un fracaso y lo que de verdad arreglo las cosas fue la IIWW que si es un Keynes en condiciones como debe hacerse.

Occidente vive con una sociedad debil, incapaz de asumir ya no malos tiempos, sino iguales tiempos, todo tiene que ser mas y mejor para todos, que nadie se quede atras de los casi 8000 millones de humanos, veremos como sale el experimento.

Pues mientras si tenemos a la FED y al BCE comprando mierda a palas, no se para que quieren un banco malo si en el mundo ya hay dos, pues ingenieria financiera y patadon hacia delante, veremos cuanto dura el experimento, por que es eso un experimento... consejo, tal como va la cosa los bacos van a subir, los de España no se, pero los americanos fijo por que al final el dinero que llega abajo se convierte en creditos para las vacaciones el Iphon o la PS5, cada uno con su rollo. Suerte en el mercado.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (16 Jun 2020)

Mantened siempre la calma, ni euforias ni depresiones.


----------



## mataresfacil (16 Jun 2020)

Carpatos insiste en que el panico alcista se debe a entrada de gacelas, y por supuesto el dopaje de la FED.

Por cierto donde quedo el capitalismo de estado?


----------



## Ufo (16 Jun 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Es un hilo de opiniones:
> El escenario es el siguiente:
> 1- Desde hace tiempo se barrunta una crisis economica con menos ventas en todos los sectores, industrial, turistico, alimenticio, sectores primario secundario y terciario. Esto ya desde el 2019.
> 2- Paises en claro conflicto y posicionandose en el planeta para posible escalada belica. China, Turquia, crisis en Yemen.
> ...



Vale pero hasta que reviente todo serán risas y va a tardar a menos que se metan en una guerra sería que es lo que buscan .....y creo la tendrán con China en unos años


----------



## hdezgon (17 Jun 2020)

Cuanto pierdes en cada operacion?


----------



## antoniussss (22 Jun 2020)

Up up up que viene una semanita interesante.


----------



## SargentoHighway (22 Jun 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Up up up que viene una semanita interesante.



futuros en verde? vix bajando? 

parad el mundo que me bajo.


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Jun 2020)

Esta semana es de vencimientos? Si es asi hay que esperar lo menos al miercoles-jueves para ver algo, asi que hoy y mañana verde y tranquilidad, para intradia facil, a mi lo que me interesa es que va a hacer IAG, con quiebras y ya imagino datos de pasajeros. Cuando digo verde hablo del SP, a saber lo que hace el chicharro IBEX.


----------



## SargentoHighway (22 Jun 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Esta semana es de vencimientos? Si es asi hay que esperar lo menos al miercoles-jueves para ver algo, asi que hoy y mañana verde y tranquilidad, para intradia facil, a mi lo que me interesa es que va a hacer IAG, con quiebras y ya imagino datos de pasajeros. Cuando digo verde hablo del SP, a saber lo que hace el chicharro IBEX.



No, los vencimientos fueron el viernes.


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Jun 2020)

Que las compañias aereas quiebren y no remonten es un canario en la mina de lo que va a ocurrir en la economia a España nos espera uffff.


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Jun 2020)

Analisis paco del dia de hoy.

Tenemos al nasdaq como un tiro, voy a pedir un credito al que gano 2000000€ en dos dias para meter en Amazon que me han dicho que estan baratas y que en otoño cuando nos encierren a todos lo va a petar. (Madre de dios si lo del nasdaq no es un burbujon que venga dios y se ponga corto, que este verano lo revientan)

Tenemos al IBEX haciendo cosas del ibex, es decir, llendose a la mierda todos cojiditos de la mano, hoy espera mas ostia en AIG, pero tranquilos que esta accion tiene que tocar minimos, mi fecha paco, septiembre, 1,60 leuros y los directivos en la puerta del mercadona con el cartel de "darme algo payo" peleandose con la gorda rumana del pañuelo por los centimos de las charos.

O la biega del BCE se plantea regalar dinero o los bancos patrios lo van a pasar fatal, no os puedo decir donde ganar dinero, si lo supiese os lo diria, pero si quereis palmar dineros porque os queme el cash y quereis poneros largos, aconsejo Sabadell y AIG, eso son dos sumideros de gargajos perfectos, y viajareos probes por el mundo.

Siempre me he preguntado cuando llegarian los recortes a España, hoy os voy a decir el mes, agosto, y mantengo el desastre para la 2 quincena gamba mediante. 

Hoy he tomado mi primer baño paco, en mi piscina de plastico paco, con mi vino paco, que bonito va a ser julio.


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Jul 2020)

Y la burbuja sigue su particular viaje mientras las gacelas las inflan con sus resoplidos veraniegos, he de reconocer que la jugada de hoy es de maestros.. por partes.

Sale totalmente de mi target IAG
 Me ha dado muchisimas alegrias pero veo las cifras y da miedo, ademas me da pena tambien dejar en el cajon a AENA por los mismos motivos.

La jugada maestra, la idea de fusiones bancarias a tutiplen, dan por hecho que sobran bancos a patadas, la mayoria estan quebrados y ya puestos que se fusionen como Goku y Vegeta, bueno, como estos no, como Zapatero y Rajoy, que coño saldria de ahi? Un destructor de mundos fijo, eso si seria temible y no la marica rosa de Bu.

Es decir bancos nuevo objetivo a corto, creo que se va a ganar pasta con ellos este verano, hasta mediados de agosto. Al final todo seran santaderes BBVs y poco mas.

Creo que estaremos de acuerdo que si tienes cash solo hay dos opciones este año, o haces reformas en la casa y pones una piscina de plastico en la terraza con cesped artificial y una sombrilla o lo metes en la bolsa, y la cosa esta ten con ten, los americanos estan metiendo las ayudas que les da el gobierno en el SP, real, en vez de comprar cosas de amazon pues compran amazon, que va a tener un PER superior al de la estrella de la muerte, pero estara barata, hasta los 5000$ que decia un florero, mientras el españolito de a pie le han dicho en la sexta que especulart es de fachas y que se compre la piscina, y asi tenemos al Leroy Merlin, con los trabajadores que van vestidos de reponedores del mercadona, sudando la gota gorda mientras venden piscinas que se llevan por docenas, cosas de españoles.

Todo a la espera de que la pandemia mas paco de la historia de la humanidad remita, si es que alguna vez existio, por que lo que todo el planeta tiene claro es que en octubre vuelve la gri...digo... el covi19 a jodernos la vida, por lo menos aqui en España.

Mientras las farmaceuticas se turnan para levantar sus acciones al grito de tengo un medicamento que es la ostia....suben un 50% en un dia, luego preguntas y dicen que es una variante del paracetamol mas lejia conejo blanco, se descojonan y vuelta a empezar.

En fin yo me he comprado una tv decente para ver el salvame en condiciones y el canal telenovelas en HD y agobiarme menos cuando nos vuelvan a meter en la jaula.

No se si han visto ustedes la nueva portada del economish, con la familia paco sentada y todos los magufos haciendo cabalas sobre el significado de los cuadros que hay detras, es muy facil, son las mil y una maneras en que reventara la burbuja bursatil y la familia tiene la cara tapada para que no veamos el rictus de gilipollas que se les va a quedar a la gente cuando vea a su matilde a 3 leuros. 

Feliz baño en su piscina de plastico con los crios.


----------



## antoniussss (3 Jul 2020)

Es que para.comprar bolsa burbujeada sale más a cuenta comprar bienes con un gran descuento y disfrutarlos.


----------



## Basster (3 Jul 2020)

Siendo la Covid-19 una pandemia debil-moderada, es un acontecimiento lo suficientemente serio para marcar un antes y un después. El consumo y el turismo van a permanecer en mínimos durante bastante tiempo. Calculad 3-4 trimestres más de evolución de los acontecimientos.

Las subidas de mayo y junio han ido acompañadas de mensajes de esperanza, normalidad, vamos a salir, ya pasó lo peor, etc etc. Están manteniendo la economía a golpe de impresora y optimismo a raudales. La cosa es si la sociedad va a acompañar todo el festival que han montado o van a guardar el cash debajo del colchón. Los mercados no pueden soportar descensos tan drásticos en sectores macro durante meses y meses. La incertidumbre a pie de calle es enorme. Nadie en mi entorno planea NADA. El dinero está paradísimo. Van a llegar los datos reales (paro, ventas, turismo, crédito...), se apagara la música y empezará la recesión.

Soy demasiado nuevo para analizar nada, pero me parece que la economía no puede mantenerse alzista si la corriente es negativa y constante durante meses y meses.

Dicho esto, pillo sitio a la sombra de un buen arbolito por si va para largo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Jul 2020)

los mercados estan muy muy dificiles. los que estan dentro con ganancias no tienen claro el momento de salir y los que miramos desde la barrera no tenemos claro cuando entrar.


----------



## mataresfacil (4 Jul 2020)

El Parlamento alemán ampara la compra de deuda soberana del BCE

El Gobierno inyectará dinero a Iberia del nuevo fondo para empresas estratégicas


Bueno, bueno, bueno, pues patadon hacia delante y poco mas, el lunes las bolsas van a ser un espectaculo, felicidades a los ganadores... de momento, AIG y bancos to the moon.

No sere yo el que no se alegre pero es que resulta todo tan extraño? Han conseguido de verdad crear una burbuja que lo aguante todo? Evidentemente el limite son los recursos naturales del planeta, pero de momento esto va parriba, ademas la semana que viene a Trump le dara envidia y ordenara un paquete de medidas de un griton de dolares y a ver quien es mas rapido imprimiendo.

No es por nada pero a los Chinos les estan haciendo el lio, de que coño te sirve tener deuda de terceros paises? Es poco mas que papel mojado, que tiempos mas raros joder. Eso si, España win-win, joder vamos a tener a Pedro y Pablo hasta el fin de los dias, pero mientras la cosa no se hunda, paguitas para todos.


----------



## Feti (4 Jul 2020)

La bolsa está incluso más barata que la media histórica si vemos su per.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (4 Jul 2020)

El caso es que el miedo impide a la mayoría entrar, sea cual sea la situación: si la bolsa está alta, porque puede caer, si está en el medio porque puede bajar o subir, si está baja porque puede seguir bajando. Es el eterno indeciso.
Luego alardea de que nunca pierde ni se equivoca.
Claro, la inacción tiene esas cosas, pero tampoco gana nunca.
Cada cual que elija su modo de vida.


----------



## desev (4 Jul 2020)

Feti dijo:


> La bolsa está incluso más barata que la media histórica si vemos su per.



PER basado en rentabilidades pasadas no garantiza PER por venir, que es el que afecta al que ahora compre.

De hecho los resultados del segundo trimestre van a hundir esa estadística de PER pero bien... Súmale que cualquier subida de la rentabilidad en años venideros no vendrá del incremento de la productividad sino de la inflación de activos vía QE infinito...


----------



## Feti (5 Jul 2020)

desev dijo:


> PER basado en rentabilidades pasadas no garantiza PER por venir, que es el que afecta al que ahora compre.
> 
> De hecho los resultados del segundo trimestre van a hundir esa estadística de PER pero bien... Súmale que cualquier subida de la rentabilidad en años venideros no vendrá del incremento de la productividad sino de la inflación de activos vía QE infinito...



Claro que no garantiza. El per no se usa para garantizar nada. Se usa para ver si una acción está sobre comprada o con un precio demasiado alto con respecto al beneficio de la empresa. Y lo que veo es que no está sobrecomprado y que la burbuja solo está en la mente de los infelices que se perdieron las rebajas de marzo. Sin más. Es solo un dato.


----------



## antoniussss (6 Jul 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Claro que no garantiza. El per no se usa para garantizar nada. Se usa para ver si una acción está sobre comprada o con un precio demasiado alto con respecto al beneficio de la empresa. Y lo que veo es que no está sobrecomprado y que la burbuja solo está en la mente de los infelices que se perdieron las rebajas de marzo. Sin más. Es solo un dato.




Tu espérate que se den resultados T2 y ya veremos que está sobre comprado o no


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Jul 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Claro que no garantiza. El per no se usa para garantizar nada. Se usa para ver si una acción está sobre comprada o con un precio demasiado alto con respecto al beneficio de la empresa. Y lo que veo es que no está sobrecomprado y que la burbuja solo está en la mente de los infelices que se perdieron las rebajas de marzo. Sin más. Es solo un dato.



El PER del SP esta 23/24 veces su valor, yo creo que esta sobrecomprado y con un respaldo de los estados que raya la verguenza ajena, esto no lo digo como algo malo o bueno, es simplemente que cuando una empresa, ya la que sea, estrategica o el bar paco, va a dar malos resultados le inyectan heroina en vena hasta el punto que no se cortan y compran acciones de las empresas dejandola hecha un figurin en los mercados.

Estamos jugando al juego de que aqui no quiebra nadie, que no coje un avion ni dios? aerolineas too the moon, que no se vende un coche, pues Tesla se dispara en bolsa, por que van a vender un griton de coches electricos en el 2021, y asi con todo.
Problema, se han pasado de frenada, han imprimido tanto que Brasil se esta quedando sin arboles y la desertizacion avanza.

Los europeos hemos estado lentos en el juego y nuestras bolsas caian mientras las demas iban a su rollo, pero la canija del BCE ya ha dicho que barra libre y los alemanes han dicho, pero que coño? y a comprar de todo.

Mi humildisima opinion, bancos y aerolineas en Europa van a subir como la espuma, por lo menos durante un tiempo, pero todo es un espejismo que veremos cuanto dura, meses, años? lo que es seguro que cuanto mas suba mas dura sera la caida, si no hay una correccion fuerte y un crash, que lo habra por cojones, por un motivo, por que si no al final acabaremos exactamente igual que en el 29, todo tonto haciendo relojes y las ayudas del estado metiendola los gitanos en vez del oro en los chicharros premiun de gordinflas y ganado pasta tocandose los cojones todo dios en el planeta, hasta se dejaria de traficar con drogas, un drama, y las putas? es que nadie va a pensar en las putas? Eso en España siendo calvo seria mas problema que el COVID+SIDA+PESTE BUBONICA, de hecho las consecuencias de la subida loca de la bolsa se empiezan a ver en el principal donde los calvos se reunen para ponerse pelo en Turquia o en ESpain o Portugal en plan premiun, incluso TOCHOVISTA ha hablado de ello, y me dices que la bolsa no esta burbujeada? Amos anda ya.


----------



## Veron (6 Jul 2020)

Al cambiar el tipo de inversor (de ahorrador a jugador) ha cambiado el modelo de negocio de la bolsa, ya no se llevan las burbujas sino el diente de sierra.


----------



## La Enviada (6 Jul 2020)

Un PER del S&P500 en 24 es mucho cuando los tipos reales son un 2%, pero cuando están en negativo como ahora es un valor razonable (no digo barato), y más teniendo en cuenta los sectores que dominan entre las 20-30 de mayor capitalización, que de por sí es normal que tengan PERs más o menos altos. Hay algunas muy conocidas que están bastante burbujeadas, pero en su conjunto todavía no. Para mí es muy arriesgado estar un 80% dentro, pero tampoco está justificado estar fuera del todo.

Edito: un 20% de las compañías del S&P500 ya han publicado resultados de periodo afectado por el confinamiento y no está afectando gran cosa al PER promedio (no deja de ser sacar un trimestre y meter uno nuevo), lo que ya nos da una pista de que tal vez no vaya a ser para tanto.


----------



## Feti (6 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tu espérate que se den resultados T2 y ya veremos que está sobre comprado o no



No sé que hecatombe esperáis que pase en el T2 con respecto a las empresas tecnológicas que es donde decis que hay burbuja. Habrá bajadas en beneficios si... Pero no os penséis que el corona ha hecho tan mal a las tecnológicas.


----------



## antoniussss (6 Jul 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Un PER del S&P500 en 24 es mucho cuando los tipos reales son un 2%, pero cuando están en negativo como ahora es un valor razonable (no digo barato), y más teniendo en cuenta los sectores que dominan entre las 20-30 de mayor capitalización, que de por sí es normal que tengan PERs más o menos altos. Hay algunas muy conocidas que están bastante burbujeadas, pero en su conjunto todavía no. Para mí es muy arriesgado estar un 80% dentro, pero tampoco está justificado estar fuera del todo.
> 
> Edito: un 20% de las compañías del S&P500 ya han publicado resultados de periodo afectado por el confinamiento y no está afectando gran cosa al PER promedio (no deja de ser sacar un trimestre y meter uno nuevo), lo que ya nos da una pista de que tal vez no vaya a ser para tanto.




No sé donde has leído que el 20 x ciento de compañias ya han dado su resultado del trimestre 2, pero no lo creo, muchas que tengo yo empiezan a darlo a principios de agosto.


----------



## Play_91 (6 Jul 2020)

La muerte del sistema viejo. Nada que no sepamos ya desde hace tiempo que lo llevamos hablando.


----------



## La Enviada (6 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> No sé donde has leído que el 20 x ciento de compañias ya han dado su resultado del trimestre 2, pero no lo creo, muchas que tengo yo empiezan a darlo a principios de agosto.



Vete al screener de finviz.com, filtra por index = S&P500 y si vas a "Financial" te aparecen las últimas fechas de cada compañía. Unas 100 han publicado resultados desde el 7 de mayo en adelante. Es verdad que las más grandes (FAAMG, J&J, Visa, Mastercard, Walmart, P&G, etc) aún no han publicado sus resultados, pero no creo que sean ellas las que van a haber sufrido más los efectos del bicho.

Edito: en cualquier caso, aquí hay unas estimaciones de PER futuros en la propia web de S&P DJ (pinchar en "index earnings"):

Advanced Search - S&P Dow Jones Indices

en una estimación de los próximos resultados (filas 126-133) esperan un PER del S&P500 en el rango 25-33. Con tipos negativos sigue sin parecerme excesivamente caro.


----------



## antoniussss (6 Jul 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Vete al screener de finviz.com, filtra por index = S&P500 y si vas a "Financial" te aparecen las últimas fechas de cada compañía. Unas 100 han publicado resultados desde el 7 de mayo en adelante. Es verdad que las más grandes (FAAMG, J&J, Visa, Mastercard, Walmart, P&G, etc) aún no han publicado sus resultados, pero no creo que sean ellas las que van a haber sufrido más los efectos del bicho.



Mola mucho publicar resultados de Trimestre 2 (Abril-Mayo-Junio) el 7 de Mayo en adelante..........


----------



## La Enviada (6 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Mola mucho publicar resultados de Trimestre 2 (Abril-Mayo-Junio) el 7 de Mayo en adelante..........



Yo siempre había pensado que lo que se publicaba eran los 3 últimos meses (tampoco les presto mucha atención porque invierto por indexados). OK, entonces esos son resultados de Q1 (Enero a Marzo) publicados en Mayo-Junio, me retracto. De todas formas te remito a las estimaciones que he puesto en el post editado.


----------



## antoniussss (6 Jul 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Yo siempre había pensado que lo que se publicaba eran los 3 últimos meses. OK, entonces esos son resultados de Q1 (Enero a Marzo) publicados en Mayo-Junio, me retracto. De todas formas te remito a las estimaciones que he puesto en el post editado.



Sí, en EEUU Q2 es sobre el trimestre 1.

Por eso puse "T" (Sistema europeo) en vez de "Q" (Sistema americano)


----------



## DonPimpon (6 Jul 2020)

A nadie le interesan tus oros, aquí somos de barcos


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Jul 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Vete al screener de finviz.com, filtra por index = S&P500 y si vas a "Financial" te aparecen las últimas fechas de cada compañía. Unas 100 han publicado resultados desde el 7 de mayo en adelante. Es verdad que las más grandes (FAAMG, J&J, Visa, Mastercard, Walmart, P&G, etc) aún no han publicado sus resultados, pero no creo que sean ellas las que van a haber sufrido más los efectos del bicho.
> 
> Edito: en cualquier caso, aquí hay unas estimaciones de PER futuros en la propia web de S&P DJ (pinchar en "index earnings"):
> 
> ...



Y ese es el origen de toda burbuja, los tipos de interes negativos, mas inyecciones de los dos bancos centrales, mas los bancos chinos y demas nos llevan al camino de la perdicion, es la misma idea que se podria plantear con el tema pisos en España en el año 2005, estaba la vivienda barata? Segun todos los indicadores no, y sinembargo estaba ya cerca de la cresta de la ola que vendria despues.
Un PER de 33 es un absoluto desproposito, yo no digo que no vaya a aguantar un tiempo, pero algun dia alguien se levanta y dice que el rey esta desnudo, entonces viene la hecatombe. Y lo curioso es que lo saben, vaya si lo saben.

Curiosamente podemos encontranos con una explosion...rara, los FAAMG pueden seguir subiendo mientras el mundo se hunde a su alrededor, la fe de la gente no tiene limite, llegara Amazon a 5000$? No lo se, pero objetivamente no los vale, ya se que esto es relativo y bla,blabla, pero una empresa tarde o temprano se enfrenta a su precio real en el mercado. Y lo de Apple es directamente de siquiatras.


----------



## La Enviada (6 Jul 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Y ese es el origen de toda burbuja, los tipos de interes negativos, mas inyecciones de los dos bancos centrales, mas los bancos chinos y demas nos llevan al camino de la perdicion, es la misma idea que se podria plantear con el tema pisos en España en el año 2005, estaba la vivienda barata? Segun todos los indicadores no, y sinembargo estaba ya cerca de la cresta de la ola que vendria despues.
> Un PER de 33 es un absoluto desproposito, yo no digo que no vaya a aguantar un tiempo, pero algun dia alguien se levanta y dice que el rey esta desnudo, entonces viene la hecatombe. Y lo curioso es que lo saben, vaya si lo saben.
> 
> Curiosamente podemos encontranos con una explosion...rara, los FAAMG pueden seguir subiendo mientras el mundo se hunde a su alrededor, la fe de la gente no tiene limite, llegara Amazon a 5000$? No lo se, pero objetivamente no los vale, ya se que esto es relativo y bla,blabla, pero una empresa tarde o temprano se enfrenta a su precio real en el mercado. Y lo de Apple es directamente de siquiatras.



Lo sé, lo sé, estoy de acuerdo. Si los bancos centrales se encargan de que no haya alternativas de inversión en los activos "seguros" (la clave de todo) el dinero se va a los activos de riesgo. Es una burbuja?. Por supuestísimo. Pero es una burbuja "racional" porque todo el mundo es consciente de ello y de su origen. Las .com y la inmobiliaria eran peores porque no se era consciente (los beneficios no importaban, sólo estar en internet, y los pisos nunca podían bajar). Y a diferencia de ahora los tipos reales eran positivos y la renta fija de medio-largo plazo sí era una muy buena alternativa de inversión.

Durará lo que quieran los bancos centrales que dure, y creo que le queda tiempo (al final tuvo que venir algo externo como un virus para hacerla bajar, y ya hemos visto lo poco que tardó en recuperarse). Es perfectamente posible, en Japón llevan un montonazo de años con PERs altos. 

Pero como soy consciente de los riesgos limito mi exposición a bolsa a un 40% (que en realidad es MSCI World + emergentes, tampoco estoy sobrexpuesta al SP&500) y el resto cash. Por eso no me inquieta que el S&P500 se vaya a 1500, casi que lo prefiero. Me parece peor decisión quedarse esperando en liquidez a que en algún momento futuro vuelva a los niveles de marzo, que no hay ninguna garantía de que eso vaya a pasar.


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 Jul 2020)

señores, uno o dos dias mas de subida salvaje, luego al soporte del s&p500 en 3.000 y pocos y otra vez a empezar.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (7 Jul 2020)

Mientras se le pueda sacar pasta, leones y gacelas seguirán acudiendo a abrevar. Si las Bolsas caen, ¿adónde va el dinero? NO hay oro para tanto papel moneda.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (7 Jul 2020)

FILATELIA
INVERSIONES ALTERNATIVAS
 | 7 MARZO, 2006 - Escrito por: Ana Pérez Sánchez

*Inversión en sellos con Forum Filatélico*



Share









La empresa más conocida en España en lo que a *inversión en filatelia* se refiere se llama *Forum Filatélico*.


> Los sellos son bienes tangibles que, bien seleccionados, se constituyen en Valores Filatélicos a escala mundial.
> Ofrecen las máximas garantías de seguridad, revalorización y liquidez.



Forum Filatélico es una empresa que ha sabido diversificar sus inversiones de forma que poco a poco ha constituido un grupo de empresas y se ha hecho con un importante patrimonio inmobiliario. Este patrimonio inmobiliario es una garantía a la hora de respaldar la inversión en filatelia.



BUENO, SIEMPRE HAY ALTERNATIVAS...


----------



## Nefersen (7 Jul 2020)

Hoy lunes Wall Street de nuevo alcista y excitada. 
Hasta el Pacoibex ha subido (vaya usted a saber por qué).


----------



## porcospin (7 Jul 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Mientras se le pueda sacar pasta, leones y gacelas seguirán acudiendo a abrevar. Si las Bolsas caen, ¿adónde va el dinero? NO hay oro para tanto papel moneda.



Cuando la legión de incultos en finanzas (y también en cultura general) se lleven un susto muchas cosas van a cambiar, y al menos estos atrevidos, arrogantes y fanboys desapareceran de la bolsa por mucho tiempo y con ellos su publicidad gratuita y su captación de nuevos socios para el negocio piramidal.

No es ni medio normal que gente como @Ramón María Valle Inclán puedan estar ganando dinero en un casino, cuando esto pasa es que ya no estamos tan lejos de la cresta.


----------



## Nefersen (7 Jul 2020)

El oro está en máximos desde hace 12 años. Yo he aprovechado para vender todo el oro físico que poseía: 102 gramos.


----------



## Dadaria (7 Jul 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Mientras se le pueda sacar pasta, leones y gacelas seguirán acudiendo a abrevar. Si las Bolsas caen, ¿adónde va el dinero? NO hay oro para tanto papel moneda.



¿Como que no? Siempre habrá suficiente oro (y plata) para que entre liquidez en sus respectivos mercados. Otra cosa es que eso signifique que el precio de ambos activos suba como un cohete.


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Jul 2020)

Con todos ustedes la burbuja mas grande de la historia, solo queda ver hasta donde llega y cuanto baja.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Jul 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Con todos ustedes la burbuja mas grande de la historia, solo queda ver hasta donde llega y cuanto baja.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 369934



Está a per 33, en la burbuja de las .com estuvo a más de 80, así que no, no es de momento la burbuja más grande de la historia.


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Jul 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Está a per 33, en la burbuja de las .com estuvo a más de 80, así que no, no es de momento la burbuja más grande de la historia.



Y esa fue la primera vez que entre en bolsa, sin ni puta idea, pero juro que no compre terras, eso si, la ostia que me lleve fue antologica, anda que no aprendi yo nada de aquello.

Un apunte, mirando PER, no le quito la razon pero el dinero que hoy hay en bolsa de particulares deja en pañales a las punto com, internet en este caso no es nuestro amigo, que se lo digan a los robinhoods.

El dia que el NASDAQ caiga apuesto a que el ruido sera mayor, las punto com eran humo, fue un globo rapido y exploto, pero esto en volumen no tiene nombre.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Jul 2020)

¿Qué fue de Terra?


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Jul 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Y esa fue la primera vez que entre en bolsa, sin ni puta idea, pero juro que no compre terras, eso si, la ostia que me lleve fue antologica, anda que no aprendi yo nada de aquello.
> 
> Un apunte, mirando PER, no le quito la razon pero el dinero que hoy hay en bolsa de particulares deja en pañales a las punto com, internet en este caso no es nuestro amigo, que se lo digan a los robinhoods.
> 
> El dia que el NASDAQ caiga apuesto a que el ruido sera mayor, las punto com eran humo, fue un globo rapido y exploto, pero esto en volumen no tiene nombre.



Pero la realidad a día de hoy es que es un mercado de gran calidad e innovación, con un crecimiento tremendo. Para mí, más caro está el SP. Podemos esperar a que caiga si... Pero cuántos años de crecimiento estamos dispuestos a perder?


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Jul 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Qué fue de Terra?



Creo que se la quedo el Popular.


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Jul 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pero la realidad a día de hoy es que es un mercado de gran calidad e innovación, con un crecimiento tremendo. Para mí, más caro está el SP. Podemos esperar a que caiga si... Pero cuántos años de crecimiento estamos dispuestos a perder?




No, no, pero si pienso que se puede ganar dinero a palas, solo que mi bola de cristal dice que la sugunda quincena de agosto se va aproducir una correccion, que no un crash, pero si una correccion muy seria.


----------



## SargentoHighway (9 Jul 2020)

Que me gusta la burbuja mama NIO!

NIO: +17,16%


----------



## wingardian leviosa (9 Jul 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No, no, pero si pienso que se puede ganar dinero a palas, solo que mi bola de cristal dice que la sugunda quincena de agosto se va aproducir una correccion, que no un crash, pero si una correccion muy seria.



No lo sé. Las que están en NASDAQ son precisamente las empresas que más preparadas están para el mundo que viene.
La corrección grande la veo difícil y más si el virus sigue subiendo como parece.




SargentoHighway dijo:


> Que me gusta la burbuja mama NIO!
> 
> NIO: +17,16%



Si sigue vendiendo coches NIO está en precio. Ha vendido coches cuando los otros cierran fábricas.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Jul 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No, no, pero si pienso que se puede ganar dinero a palas, solo que mi bola de cristal dice que la sugunda quincena de agosto se va aproducir una correccion, que no un crash, pero si una correccion muy seria.



¿En qué te basas para afirmar eso?


----------



## damnit (10 Jul 2020)

Hay tres tipos de gacelas en esta historia: 

las que se salieron por miedo a la que vino la hostia y ahora están tirandose de los pelos porque hemos recuperado ya niveles de 2019 y ellos han perdido un 20% de su patrimonio
Las que están al acecho de cazar gangas y lo que están cazando es un mojón en el mejor de los casos (_manolete, si no sabes torear pa qué intentas hacer timing al mercado_)
Las que están esperando a que se repita el mega hostion de marzo y mientras tanto se han perdido una subida que no se veía en décadas


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Jul 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿En qué te basas para afirmar eso?



Vamos a ver, todos estaremos de acuerdo que la subida en V del NASDAQ viene dado por tres causas principales.

1- La FED esta imprimiendo billetes como si no hubiese un mañana, la politica monetaria expansiva llevada a cabo por Trump, que en este sentido le ha venido bien el bicho para justificar inyecciones a lo loco Ivan, y lo digo por que creo que tambien estaremos de acuerdo en que se han pasado y creo que lo saben, de ahi la idea de que el proximo estimulo sea un new deal para regar al pueblo de dinero, aunque aqui patina por motivos abvios, paguitas everywhere en la mayoria de estados con lo cual la gente como que no va a querer trabajar, no digo estilo España, ni de coña, simplemente estilo USA.

2- De verdad alguien cree que el rally alcista que llevamos desde mayo se puede mantener hasta noviembre? El que crea que si, genial, tiene el NASDAQ a 10600, que apueste a largo y el SP500 a 3100, lo mismo. 
Lo que creo que va a pasar es un susto muy gordo justo en esos 15 dias finales de agosto donde se consegurian varios objetivos. Por un lado una sacudida de pulgas (robinhoods) que al mercado le vendria genial. dinero a la buchaca y destruccion de masa monetaria, magia, no inflacion, por otro lado, y esto es lo importante, daria tiempo para un segundo ciclo alcista de cara a las elecciones de noviembre. Meterse en una correccion en septiembre u octubre puede ser peligrosisimo, puede que no de tiempo al ultimo tramo alcista y tambien puede que el tema covid este mas descontrolado con el peligro para las economias que eso tiene.

3- Lo gordo suele ser en tiempo de calma, agosto+gambas+sangria+siesta, tambien creo que el famoso rescate de España sera para esa fecha, cuestion que puede ser aprovechada por USA para su correccion, no creo que nos vayamos a octubre, demasiado arriesgado para USA, por lo mismo, ademas no sabemos si la ostia es toda para nosotros o un reves se va allevar Italia, mas bajada de bolsa. Ademas lei hace tiempo, es que no me acuerdo, que la FED iba a dejar de imprimir en esa fecha, no pongo enlace por que no me acuerdo donde lo vi.

Pues aqui mis razones Paco, si te ha gustado suscribete, dale like y conviertete en patreon coño, que los chicharros no se pagan solos.

Y es


----------



## porcospin (10 Jul 2020)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> No lo sé. Las que están en NASDAQ son precisamente las empresas que más preparadas están para el mundo que viene.
> La corrección grande la veo difícil y más si el virus sigue subiendo como parece.
> 
> Si sigue vendiendo coches NIO está en precio. Ha vendido coches cuando los otros cierran fábricas.



El aumento de valor asociado a la preparación de esas empresas ya fue sumado hace meses, seguir sumando en el mismo concepto es puro deseo, optimismo y autoconfianza en la fuerza de la inercia.

Pero ya no dudo en que la corrección pueda tardar años (saben manejar las noticias y sus tiempos) y se convierta en el mayor negocio piramidal de la historia de la humanidad. 
Pero, como se retrase va a haber más capital en 10 del NASDAQ que en la suma de todos las empresas de las bolsas del mundo. 

Sobre los ultimos datos de desempleo ¿falseados? en USA:
Never Before Have I Seen So Much Fake Unemployment & Jobs Data by the Bureau of Labor Statistics. Labor Department Nails It


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Ago 2020)

Lo dicho, subo el hilo por un motivo, pronostico la caida de los indices en estos dias de agosto, estoy hablando de la correccion que toca tanto en el SP, el Nasdaq y ni cuento en el IBEX.

Tambien espero un palo especial para españa a nivel de calle, recortes.

Veremos si me como un owned, para eso estamos, no es un crash, pero si una caida muy importante.


----------



## eldelavespa (9 Ago 2020)

El imprimir dinero puede tener desequilibrada la balanza de economía real vs bolsa sin saber muy bien hasta cuando. En España parece que en agosto se van todos de vacas y si se acaba el mundo, que se acabe en septiembre...


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Ago 2020)

El SP puede bajar a 2800-2300, el NASDAQ puede irse a 8000.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Ago 2020)

La bolsa no ha subido tanto como pensáis, lo que ha subido es el valor nominal de las acciones contra los dólares, euros y demás morralla fiduciaria que están imprimiendo como locos. En el momento que se inyecta una burrada de billones al sistema el valor de las acciones contra el dólar o euro sube, pero es porque esos euros o dólares valen menos.

Aún así hay sectores que se están beneficiando del follón del coronavirus, como la tecnología, pero otros sectores están muy dañados y hundidos en bolsa, como aerolíneas y turismo.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Ago 2020)

Salvo que todos los bancos centrales hagan lo mismo, en cuyo caso todas las monedas se devalúan, manteniendo su valor relativo. Sólo el oro y las acciones terminarían incrementando su valor relativo, en un proceso inflacionario.


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Ago 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Salvo que todos los bancos centrales hagan lo mismo, en cuyo caso todas las monedas se devalúan, manteniendo su valor relativo. Sólo el oro y las acciones terminarían incrementando su valor relativo, en un proceso inflacionario.



Pude ser, lo parece, pero en mi modesta opinion no creo que vivamos a corto plazo una inflacion galopante, no interesa a nadie y es el camino rapido a la pobreza mundial, en España te compro la idea sin problemas, pero los americanos son otra pasta.

La bolsa puede ser el agujero negro donde diluir la masa monetaria excedente sin ningun tipo de problema, hay que tener en cuenta que una bajada en los valores quemaria trillones a nivel mundial sin ningun tipo de efecto en la economia real, es mas, se espera y ni siquiera los "grandes perjudicados" verian mal bajar un poco aunque fuese para coger mas fuerza, los famosos FAAGM, que trminarian arrastrando al resto.

Los valores relacionados con el turismo es otro tema, coyuntural? No lo se.

El oro dice que vamos a bajar, si realmente tines dinero no tienes que soportar esa disolucion de dinero en las caidas, compra oro y ha vivir.


----------



## Carlx (10 Ago 2020)

No se a que tanto drama si sois unos remeros y de ahí no vais a pasar...

Disfrutad, el tema está como siempre en el Capitalismo, un 10% posee el 90% y vosotros no sois de su equipo...

Y si algún día y por hambre hay que ajusticiar a algún empresario o burócrata pues a ello, mientras tanto a vivir....


----------



## Barruno (13 Ago 2020)

No mientras sea una moneda refugio y haya porta aviones amedrentando al personal.


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Ago 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> No mientras sea una moneda refugio y haya porta aviones amedrentando al personal.



Por supuesto que es una moneda refugio, por supuesto que el poder militar importa, pero es verdad que los estimulos no pueden ser eternos de la misma manera que un medicamento tomado a diario cada vez deja de hacer efecto, no creo que lleguemos a septiembre sin corregir, estamos a 17 dias.


----------

